# POISON



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

GOOD OR BAD COMENTS WELCOMED


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this is in my top 10!!

like it better witht he fenders...

the chrome is a nice addition!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

bad ass bike homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Bike is wack :0 wait till my semi comes out!!!!!























Ahahahahahahaha this is my favorite semi good job Carlos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

BOUT TIME U STARTED A TOPIC


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

straight out of the *831* EAST SIDE OF SALAS TO BE EXACT uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EAST SIDE SALAS 831 MY HOOD


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 04:09 PM~14779077
> *this is in my top 10!!
> 
> like it better witht he fenders...
> ...


thanks


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 15 2009, 04:10 PM~14779086
> *bad ass bike homie
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 15 2009, 04:27 PM~14779184
> *Bike is wack :0  wait till my semi comes out!!!!!
> Ahahahahahahaha this is my favorite semi good job Carlos!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

this is one of my favorite bikes :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 15 2009, 04:27 PM~14779184
> *Bike is wack :0  wait till my semi comes out!!!!!
> Ahahahahahahaha this is my favorite semi good job Carlos!!!!!!!!!
> *


hno: ahahahahahahahah thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 04:31 PM~14779210
> *BOUT TIME U STARTED A TOPIC
> *


 :biggrin: i was bored homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 04:31 PM~14779210
> *BOUT TIME U STARTED A TOPIC
> *


 :biggrin: i was bored homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 04:33 PM~14779215
> *EAST SIDE SALAS 831 MY HOOD
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 07:26 PM~14779177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

murals are sick homie 

i dont think u should be getting any bad comments


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Aug 15 2009, 04:37 PM~14779248
> *this is one of my favorite bikes :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 15 2009, 04:41 PM~14779271
> *
> 
> murals are sick homie
> ...


thanks the homie freddy alfaro hooked it up! u never know homie theres always people with different taste.. but if there is bad comments its coo it will just motivate me to keep on putting more and more new stuff :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

thanks to everyone that helped me with this project.. u guys know who u are :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

One of my favorite bikes!!!! Eye candy at it's best!!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 04:10 PM~14779089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

good topic homie! Bike has came along way quick!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

dont see how anyone could pop off negativity on this build...

put together real nice...

who did the engraving..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2009, 03:59 PM~14779371
> *dont see how anyone could pop off negativity on this build...
> 
> put together real nice...
> ...


X2 I don't see how someone can say anything bad about this bike!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i would love to see bike on the cover of spockets magazine


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 04:17 PM~14779519
> *i would love to see bike on the cover of spockets magazine
> *


X2


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dis bike is nice....luv'd being able to get a good look @ it n san bern. Very well built bike n will be one I tell people to look @ whn dey ask wat do I need to build top winning bike

Spent sum time jus lookn @ all d custon engraving....dat crank is badazz.....

Would luv to see how it stands to cash money


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14780023
> *Dis bike is nice....luv'd being able to get a good look @ it n san bern.  Very well built bike n will be one I tell people to look @ whn dey ask wat do I need to build top winning bike
> 
> Spent sum time jus lookn @ all d custon engraving....dat crank is badazz.....
> ...


same here I will love to see how your bike stands out next to AZTECA DE. ORO .


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 15 2009, 07:33 PM~14780329
> *same here I will love to see how your bike stands out next to AZTECA DE. ORO .
> *


  u got the green bike. Bring it out . :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 15 2009, 07:33 PM~14780329
> *same here I will love to see how your bike stands out next to AZTECA DE. ORO .
> *


  u got the green bike. Bring it out . :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Mighty big wrds there............for sumone scared to drive to texas........ur bike is nice also a semi vs a rad dnt think so buddy.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

BIKE IS SICKKK!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Plus I'm n here giving d owner of poison his props on a very well built bike n is up there n its class......it would be intresting to me to have dis one an cash money on d same floor.....speakin as a juge dat is

So dnt bite off more den u can chew calln people out.....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS I APPRECIATE IT... AND ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW I WANT TO GO REP MY CLUB AND THE TOWN IM FROM AND WHAT EVER HAPPENS HAPPENS.. I KNOW THAT I WNT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT AGAINST CASH MONEY BUT ITS ALL GOOD I DNT TRIP IM HAPPY WITH WHAT I HAVE NOW.. uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 15 2009, 07:42 PM~14780394
> *Mighty big wrds there............for sumone scared to drive to texas........ur bike is nice also a semi vs a rad dnt think so buddy.....
> *


 :roflmao: Cali is always the one thats gotta go to Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 15 2009, 07:42 PM~14780394
> *Mighty big wrds there............for sumone scared to drive to texas........ur bike is nice also a semi vs a rad dnt think so buddy.....
> *


A BRO AND ANOTHER THING.. WE AINT AFRAID TO DRIVE TO TEXAS THE WAY I SEE IT WHY DRIVE ALL THE WAY OVERTHERE WHEN WE HAVE SHOWS IN CALI EVERY WEEKEND UP NORTH AND DOWN SOUTH... BEEN UP AND DOWN THE STATE HITTING SHOWS UP EVERY WEEKEND FOR OVER A MONTH ALREADY AND AT EVERY SHOW THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING DIFFERENT


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Hey whn lookin @ pics ur not far off cash money........cash money is beatable n ur up there wit dem........I think anyways.......dnt sell urself short

An yeah well whn we make a 24 hour drive every year to go to vegas vs. 5 hour drive for most of yall...y should we always be d ones to travel.....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14780715
> *A BRO AND ANOTHER THING.. WE AINT AFRAID TO DRIVE TO TEXAS THE WAY I SEE IT WHY DRIVE ALL THE WAY OVERTHERE WHEN WE HAVE SHOWS IN CALI EVERY WEEKEND UP NORTH AND DOWN SOUTH... BEEN UP AND DOWN THE STATE HITTING SHOWS UP EVERY WEEKEND FOR OVER A MONTH ALREADY AND AT EVERY SHOW THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING DIFFERENT
> *


Hey ur boy d one calln me out.......saying bring mines out......he wants it come get it I'm sayin I'm here.......jus givin u ur props on a bike I liked a lot n was glad to see it out n san bern 1st hand....spent a lot of time looking over it......and for me seeing it against cash money is saying I wana see d 2 top n d class go @ it...but take it how u wana take it.....d fact is its still a badazz bike no matter how d owner or friends of d ower react to a well deserved comment


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 15 2009, 08:29 PM~14780755
> *Hey whn lookin @ pics ur not far off cash money........cash money is beatable n ur up there wit dem........I think anyways.......dnt sell urself short
> 
> An yeah well whn we make a 24 hour drive every year to go to vegas vs. 5 hour drive for most of yall...y should we always be d ones to travel.....
> *


I will explain that to you when I go to a show out there.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I got my note pad an tape recorder ready raul....let me knw whn ur on ur way....ill get ya @ d airport........I got sum stuff u can wrk on while ur here too....lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 15 2009, 08:40 PM~14780826
> *I got my note pad an tape recorder ready raul....let me knw whn ur on ur way....ill get ya @ d airport........I got sum stuff u can wrk on while ur here too....lol
> *


Im down. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2009, 08:22 PM~14780684
> *:roflmao:  Cali is always the one thats gotta go to Texas.  :biggrin:
> *


U will never see me in texas hell no.I stay in. Cali no texas for me homie .


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 15 2009, 05:31 PM~14779210
> *BOUT TIME U STARTED A TOPIC
> *


HAHA X2 I WAS GONNA DO IT BUT CARLOS BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin: 

YOU ALREADY KNWO HOW I THINK ABOUT YOUR BIKE HOMIE ITS THE SICKEST :biggrin: THE WAY IT STANDS OUT AND YOU PUT ALL FACED PARTS ON IT AND IT STILL LOOKS LIKE A BIKE THATS SOME FIRME SHIT RIGHT THERE, THIS BIKE IS SICK FOOLIO PROPS ON YOU BUILDING A TIGHT ASS BIKE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2009, 08:46 PM~14780876
> *HAHA X2 I WAS GONNA DO IT BUT CARLOS BEAT ME TO IT  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU ALREADY KNWO HOW I THINK ABOUT YOUR BIKE HOMIE ITS THE SICKEST  :biggrin: THE WAY IT STANDS OUT AND YOU PUT ALL FACED PARTS ON IT AND IT STILL LOOKS LIKE A BIKE THATS SOME FIRME SHIT RIGHT THERE, THIS BIKE IS SICK FOOLIO PROPS ON YOU BUILDING A TIGHT ASS BIKE
> *


HAHA GRACIAS HOMIE!! :biggrin: GOT TO ADMIT SOMETIMES I FEEL KINDA EMBARRESED TO SET IT UP CUZ ALL THOSE HINA COLORS BUT FUCK IT I GIVES A FUCK AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 09:54 PM~14780932
> *HAHA GRACIAS HOMIE!!  :biggrin: GOT TO ADMIT SOMETIMES I FEEL KINDA EMBARRESED TO SET IT UP CUZ ALL THOSE HINA COLORS BUT FUCK IT I GIVES A FUCK AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


ESTE WUEY NOT EVEN LOL REMEMBER ALL THEM HYNAS WHERE JOCKING YOUR BIKE ON THE WEGO SHOW LOL :biggrin: NAH HOMIE BIKE IS SICK ASS FUCK  CANT WAIT TO FINISH MINE :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2009, 08:55 PM~14780943
> *ESTE WUEY NOT EVEN LOL REMEMBER ALL THEM HYNAS WHERE JOCKING YOUR BIKE ON THE WEGO SHOW LOL  :biggrin: NAH HOMIE BIKE IS SICK ASS FUCK   CANT WAIT TO FINISH MINE  :cheesy:
> *


FUCK YEAH HOMIE THAT WAY WE COULD ROLL TO SHOWS TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 09:57 PM~14780963
> *FUCK YEAH HOMIE THAT WAY WE COULD ROLL TO SHOWS TOGETHER :biggrin:
> *


GEAH LIKE WE PLANNED :biggrin: AND THEN WELL HEAD OUT TO TEXAS SINCE POISON IS A CELEBRITY OVER THERE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2009, 08:59 PM~14780977
> *GEAH LIKE WE PLANNED  :biggrin:  AND THEN WELL HEAD OUT TO TEXAS SINCE POISON IS A CELEBRITY OVER THERE
> *


ahahahahahaha NAW POISON AINT NO CELEBRITY THAT SHIT IS LAYING IN MY GARAGE ALL IN PIECES AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:nicoderm: KEEP AN EYE OUT "THE DARK KNIGHT" COMING TO A SHOW NEAR U SOON hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 09:57 PM~14780963
> *FUCK YEAH HOMIE THAT WAY WE COULD ROLL TO SHOWS TOGETHER :biggrin:
> *


A carlos don't forget the dr.pepper :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 15 2009, 09:18 PM~14781097
> *A carlos don't forget the dr.pepper :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I THINK IM GOING TO START TAKING MONSTERS FROM NOW ON AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 15 2009, 09:18 PM~14781097
> *A carlos don't forget the dr.pepper :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pinche Carlos ya no sales de aqui guey :angry: :biggrin: bike is bad ass cabron can't wait 2 see the next 1


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 09:36 PM~14781221
> *pinche Carlos ya no sales de aqui guey  :angry:  :biggrin:  bike is bad ass cabron can't wait 2 see the next 1
> *


gracias cabron :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 09:10 PM~14781057
> *:nicoderm: KEEP AN EYE OUT "THE DARK KNIGHT" COMING TO A SHOW NEAR U SOON hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


  dela dark night no digonada carlos medijo nodigas. Nada . :uh:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 15 2009, 10:25 PM~14781632
> * dela dark night no digonada carlos medijo nodigas. Nada . :uh:
> *


Ahahahahahah shhhh!! :biggrin: u know what's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP HOMEBOY :biggrin: U KNOW UR BICK IS SICK BRO :thumbsup: 
KEEP DOING UR THING  C U @ THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 15 2009, 10:44 PM~14781788
> *WHAT'S UP HOMEBOY :biggrin:  U KNOW UR BICK IS SICK BRO :thumbsup:
> KEEP DOING UR THING    C U @ THE NEXT SHOW
> *


What up homie!!! :biggrin: gracias it took me a while but I'm finally getting it to a way I like it :biggrin: u know it see u at the next one!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Gracias to raul sociosbcprez for taking most of the pictures!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 07:10 PM~14779089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's real ttt stuff bro !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: real nice work !!!!!!


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 08:25 PM~14780715
> *A BRO AND ANOTHER THING.. WE AINT AFRAID TO DRIVE TO TEXAS THE WAY I SEE IT WHY DRIVE ALL THE WAY OVERTHERE WHEN WE HAVE SHOWS IN CALI EVERY WEEKEND UP NORTH AND DOWN SOUTH... BEEN UP AND DOWN THE STATE HITTING SHOWS UP EVERY WEEKEND FOR OVER A MONTH ALREADY AND AT EVERY SHOW THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING DIFFERENT
> *


thats very true y go way over there 2 do sumthing u could do here


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Really love the colors on the bike man... plus the pic where that girl w the fat ass was sitting on it.. tight :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

favourite semi!!!
love this badass mother


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

killer bike. some of the best paint out there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 11:50 PM~14782186
> *Gracias to raul sociosbcprez for taking most of the pictures!
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

poison best semi ive seen yet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

POISON BIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bike is hella clean one of my fav.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

one of my favs. cant wait to see it in person


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

You know what I like most about this bike?.....there is no gold! that proves that you don't need gold to make a great bike!!!! This bike is a pure Lowrider I think it's capable of becoming a legend!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Without question a striat up clean a$$ bike. I seen you make soo much progress on this bike in a short time. Can't wait to see it in person in Vegas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 09:10 PM~14781057
> *:nicoderm: KEEP AN EYE OUT "THE DARK KNIGHT" COMING TO A SHOW NEAR U SOON hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


so we should be afraid of the dark? hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
hey vato your bike is bad ass. i think your secret bike will be bad ass too, if not more.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 15 2009, 11:52 PM~14782190
> *that's  real ttt stuff bro !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :yes:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  real nice work !!!!!!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Aug 16 2009, 12:44 AM~14782374
> *thats very true y go way over there 2 do sumthing u could do here
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 16 2009, 04:17 AM~14782707
> *Really love the colors on the bike man... plus the pic where that girl w the fat ass was sitting on it.. tight :biggrin:
> *


ahahahahaha thanks homie yeah the homie freddy alfaro hooked it up with some good looking females :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 16 2009, 04:48 AM~14782723
> *favourite semi!!!
> love this badass mother
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 16 2009, 05:01 AM~14782732
> *killer bike. some of the best paint out there.
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2009, 08:59 AM~14783404
> *
> *


whats up raul??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 16 2009, 10:30 PM~14788504
> *ahahahahaha thanks homie yeah the homie freddy alfaro hooked it up with some good looking females :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEAH HOMEI THAT FOO GETS DOWN CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW MINE COME OUT :0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 16 2009, 09:13 AM~14783450
> *poison best semi ive seen yet
> *


 :biggrin: whats up mikey?? i dnt think its the best semi but im happy with how its coming out  thanks homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 16 2009, 10:15 AM~14783738
> *POISON BIKE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: whats up homie?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Aug 16 2009, 10:58 AM~14783968
> *bike is hella clean one of my fav.
> *


whats up bullet!! thanks for the comment homie i appreciate it


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Aug 16 2009, 10:58 AM~14783968
> *bike is hella clean one of my fav.
> *


whats up bullet!! thanks for the comment homie i appreciate it


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 16 2009, 01:18 PM~14784568
> *one of my favs.  cant wait to see it in person
> *


what up danny! thanks hopefully if everything comes out as plan well be in vegas soon :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 16 2009, 02:34 PM~14784920
> *Without question a striat up clean a$$ bike. I seen you make soo much progress on this bike in a short time. Can't wait to see it in person in Vegas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how u been homie i havent seen u in here for a while!! thanks it took me awhile to have it the way it is now homie but im liking the outcome of it :biggrin: see u soon in vegas


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 08:45 PM~14787878
> *so we should be afraid of the dark?  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> hey vato your bike is bad ass. i think your secret bike will be bad ass too, if not more.
> *


q vo!!! ahahahahahaha not afraid of it homie but im going to try my best on this one to make it look good :biggrin: ... thanks homie ya saves theres still a few other things i still want to do to this bike :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 16 2009, 10:07 PM~14788922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14788935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I love this bike.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14788720
> *q vo!!! ahahahahahaha not afraid of it homie but im going to try my best on this one to make it look good :biggrin: ... thanks homie ya saves theres still a few other things i still want to do to this bike :biggrin:
> *


i just order the part i should be getting it in about a week or so. i'll get the other things today and get you the fittings that you'll need so you can get the chromed out. alrato.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 16 2009, 10:07 PM~14788922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks Good Bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

thanks for the good comments :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 01:24 PM~14793947
> *i just order the part i should be getting it in about a week or so. i'll get the other things today and get you the fittings that you'll need so you can get the chromed out. alrato.
> *


 :thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Tighten up that chain Carlos...... :biggrin:  when you putting on the new spokes?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 17 2009, 05:40 PM~14796573
> *:thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE
> *


any time. you know that Madrigal Kustoms is down to help.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

damn!!! you stepped up your game big time... that bike looks good bro.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Very detail bicycle i like the design of the parts and paint


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 17 2009, 05:48 PM~14796649
> *Tighten up that chain Carlos...... :biggrin:   when you putting on the new spokes?
> *


Ahahahahaha y si verdad :biggrin: hopefully soon I have to do something else to them I'm not done with them yet :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 06:34 PM~14797161
> *any time. you know that Madrigal Kustoms is down to help.
> *


:biggrin: on wednesday homie well put some madrigal kustoms touch!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14797311
> *damn!!! you stepped up your game big time... that bike looks good bro.
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: started with the chino parts but lil by lil with the help of the homies I started getting the custom ones


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 17 2009, 06:51 PM~14797374
> *Very detail bicycle i like the design of the parts and paint
> *


Gracias REC :biggrin: how u been homie?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

What year is your frame?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 17 2009, 09:22 PM~14799574
> *What year is your frame?
> *


From what they told me before I messed it all up and grinded down the numbers it supposably a 67


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 17 2009, 08:27 PM~14799651
> *From what they told me before I messed it all up and grinded down the numbers it supposably a 67
> *


It flows perfect!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 17 2009, 09:34 PM~14799791
> *It flows perfect!
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2009, 03:38 AM~14796561
> *thanks for the good comments :biggrin:
> *


I like the TNT parts on there the best. That steering wheel, pedals, and I don't even remember what else we did we were working on 5 bikes during that time.

Anyway congrats on the wins bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 10:24 PM~14800545
> *I like the TNT parts on there the best.  That steering wheel, pedals, and I don't even remember what else we did we were working on 5 bikes during that time.
> 
> Anyway congrats on the wins bro :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias.. Actually those parts are getting replaced soon uffin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> Gracias.. Actually those parts are getting replaced soon uffin:
> [/qu


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

FOR SALE $150 plus shipping.. engraved by ripsta 2 toned


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 17 2009, 10:50 PM~14800848
> *FOR SALE $150 plus shipping.. engraved by ripsta 2 toned
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 11:13 PM~14801054
> *sold
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 10:13 PM~14801054
> *sold
> *


Dang I'm to late! LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2009, 12:24 AM~14800545
> *I like the TNT parts on there the best.  That steering wheel, pedals, and I don't even remember what else we did we were working on 5 bikes during that time.
> 
> Anyway congrats on the wins bro :thumbsup:
> *


of course you dont remember, cus i designed them, and johnny cut them. you barely knew johnny back then :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

this bike was nice with all the twisted parts... now it is fuckin awsome! Love it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:06 AM~14804668
> *of course you dont remember, cus i designed them, and johnny cut them.  you barely knew johnny back then :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

The dark knight frame, bottom left?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 18 2009, 11:24 AM~14804896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no thats the red are blue frames he has


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 17 2009, 11:13 PM~14801054
> *sold
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 18 2009, 11:40 AM~14805051
> *:0
> *


yup clown confusion comeing up.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2009, 10:28 AM~14804225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deeaamm that's a nice picture mickey! If u have more post them up homie! :biggrin


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 11:06 AM~14804668
> *of course you dont remember, cus i designed them, and johnny cut them.  you barely knew johnny back then :biggrin:
> *


:yes: u got that right homie :biggrin: big props to the homie justdeez always happy with the work he did for me :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 18 2009, 11:07 AM~14804684
> *this bike was nice with all the twisted parts... now it is fuckin awsome! Love it
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2009, 11:50 AM~14805156
> *Deeaamm that's a nice picture mickey! If u have more post them up homie! :biggrin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 18 2009, 11:24 AM~14804896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:no: :no: :no: naw that picture was taken by raul like 2 years ago at ginos house.. U could see the forks raul made for me ready to get engraved :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2009, 01:55 PM~14805215
> *:yes: u got that right homie :biggrin: big props to the homie justdeez always happy with the work he did for me :thumbsup:
> *


my pleasure bro, my pleasure. one of my favorite customers to work with.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14805148
> *yup clown confusion comeing up.
> *


:yes: u aint messing around this year mikey!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 18 2009, 12:01 PM~14805286
> *my pleasure bro, my pleasure.  one of my favorite customers to work with.
> *


:biggrin: thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

thats a cool pic, who did the editing on it?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*T ~ T ~ T*</span>

Da<span style=\'colorurple\'>ttts a wonderful creation! Very impressive Job homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 01:25 PM~14806129
> *thats a cool pic, who did the editing on it?
> *


:yes:.. I think the homie mikey clown confution did


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2009, 01:52 PM~14806453
> *:yes:.. I think the homie mikey clown confution did
> *


yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i was bord lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 01:25 PM~14806129
> *thats a cool pic, who did the editing on it?
> *




ponte a trabajar :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 18 2009, 03:36 PM~14807611
> *ponte a trabajar  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

this bike is alright :| :| 













sike!! this bike is fuckin sick!! cant knock that Elite shit


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 18 2009, 10:19 PM~14812597
> *this bike is alright :|  :|
> sike!! this bike is fuckin sick!! cant knock that Elite shit
> *


:biggrin: what's up dominique!! Thanks homie :biggrin: and u got that right about ELITE :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ya carlos ur bike is clean homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 19 2009, 12:12 PM~14817287
> *ya carlos ur bike is clean homie
> *


Gracias vic! :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 18 2009, 03:36 PM~14807611
> *ponte a trabajar  :biggrin:
> *


si me pongo a trabajar i can't chat here. i need my dailly hit of lil.    :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

looking good homie!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 19 2009, 12:38 PM~14817623
> *si me pongo a trabajar i can't chat here. i need my dailly hit of lil.       :biggrin:
> *


Ahahahahahahaha y si.. I'm at work and all day long I have to check on lil to see what's new... I'm an addict to this shit! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 19 2009, 12:44 PM~14817699
> *looking good homie!!!!
> *


Q-vo FREDDY!! Gracias gracias homie :biggrin: !!! I'm going to have to hit u up on the new project homie so that u get down on it once again !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 19 2009, 02:34 PM~14818825
> *:h5:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 19 2009, 06:09 PM~14821010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The picture u took at the san berdo show homie it came out chingon!!! :biggrin: gracias


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE VENENO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

the bike is bad...........as of bad ass. very clean engraving there.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 19 2009, 06:47 PM~14821406
> *ORALE VENENO
> *


Q vo noah!! How u doing homie? Como se mira el ring de nationals pues? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 19 2009, 06:52 PM~14821481
> *the bike is bad...........as of bad ass.  very clean engraving there.
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: gino from fresno did all the engraving.. All the parts from the bike are engraved homie :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 08:07 PM~14822253
> *Thanks homie :biggrin: gino from fresno did all the engraving.. All the parts from the bike are engraved homie :biggrin:
> *



si no lo pones no me doy cuente guey :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 08:01 PM~14822178
> *Q vo noah!! How u doing homie? Como se mira el ring de nationals pues? :biggrin:
> *


ESTA BIEN WANT TO BUY IT ............................. :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

ya sher y not lol nice looking a ur bike in the nationals


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

W


> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 19 2009, 08:17 PM~14822382
> *si no lo pones no me doy cuente guey  :biggrin:
> *


Lo puse para los que estan medios pencas como tu guey ahahahahaha que onda cabron que cuentas?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 19 2009, 08:18 PM~14822396
> *ESTA BIEN WANT TO BUY IT ............................. :biggrin:
> *


Ahahahahaha luego luego ay que ponerlo en ebay :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 08:43 PM~14822709
> *W
> 
> Lo puse para los que estan medios pencas como tu guey ahahahahaha que onda cabron que cuentas?
> *





orale nopal :biggrin: aqui nomas cabron trying to get all the stuff ready 4 da show here in Salas :biggrin: but fuck is hard foo, got 2 get all the stuff ready 4 da picnic and still trying 2 get da bike show rolling dam I'm tire just typing this :biggrin: y tu cabron?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 09:45 PM~14822741
> *Ahahahahaha luego luego ay que ponerlo en ebay :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA IMA BE BIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 19 2009, 10:12 PM~14823787
> *orale nopal  :biggrin:  aqui nomas cabron trying to get all the stuff ready 4 da show here in Salas  :biggrin:  but fuck is hard foo, got 2 get all the stuff ready 4 da picnic and still trying 2 get da bike show rolling dam I'm tire just typing this  :biggrin:  y tu cabron?
> *


Es todo cabron entonces si se va a aser el bike show o queonda? Aqui nomas guey puro trabajar ya no ay de otra I have to pay the bills :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 01:07 PM~14817938
> *Q-vo FREDDY!! Gracias gracias homie :biggrin: !!! I'm going to have to hit u up on the new project homie so that u get down on it once again !!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah let me know you know how we do it here homie..!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 18 2009, 10:19 PM~14812597
> *this bike is alright :|  :|
> sike!! this bike is fuckin sick!! cant knock that Elite shit
> *


Ready to rep elite in vegas.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 10:00 PM~14824264
> *Es todo cabron entonces si se va a aser el bike show o queonda? Aqui nomas guey puro trabajar ya no ay de otra I have to pay the bills :biggrin:
> *


hey can you pm me your contact info!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 11:00 PM~14824264
> *Es todo cabron entonces si se va a aser el bike show o queonda? Aqui nomas guey puro trabajar ya no ay de otra I have to pay the bills :biggrin:
> *



after the show in Salas on the 20th of Sept then I will start to work on the one for the bikes :biggrin: pues si guey ya q no nacimos ricos so a chingarle


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 20 2009, 09:36 AM~14826769
> *hey can you pm me your contact info!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 20 2009, 09:48 AM~14826882
> *after the show in Salas on the 20th of Sept then I will start to work on the one for the bikes  :biggrin:  pues si guey ya q no nacimos ricos so a chingarle
> *


:yes:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to work on a tool to improve my idea, hopefully i'll be done before work so i can make a better sample for you. well you know in between actually working and lil hits uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2009, 08:07 PM~14822253
> *Thanks homie :biggrin: gino from fresno did all the engraving.. All the parts from the bike are engraved homie :biggrin:
> *


that makes me want to get some engraving on some of my parts later. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 20 2009, 12:11 AM~14824723
> *hell yeah let me know you know how we do it here homie..!!
> *


 :thumbsup: gracias freddy!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

that was a long talk, but i think we got some ideas out there.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 21 2009, 10:17 AM~14838582
> *that was a long talk, but i think we got some ideas out there.
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 12:31 AM~14835631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM FREDDY GETS DOWN


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 16 2009, 10:07 PM~14788922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass bike homie


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Will this bike be shown anywhere in SoCal? Really nice job


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 01:02 PM~14841105
> *DAM FREDDY GETS DOWN
> *


Dang Freddy your popular!!!!! LOL


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 02:02 PM~14841105
> *DAM FREDDY GETS DOWN
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 02:58 PM~14841699
> *sick ass bike homie
> *


Gracias basher :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 21 2009, 03:16 PM~14841881
> *Will this bike be shown anywhere in SoCal? Really nice job
> *


I took it twice down south homie to the san bernardino lowrider show and the san bernardino wego tour show.. The next one probably the traffic show


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 03:28 PM~14841975
> *Gracias basher :biggrin:
> *


you welcome homie 
what's the next show that your going too??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 21 2009, 04:18 PM~14841901
> *Dang Freddy your popular!!!!! LOL
> *


HAHAHA HE SURE IS


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 17 2009, 01:07 AM~14788922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:   :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:   :wow:  TTT splendid pic homie & again it's a very dammmmm nice work you dide on that bike homie !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 03:35 PM~14842040
> *you welcome homie
> what's the next show that your going too??
> *


I THINK VEGAS HOMIE IVE BEEN UP AND DOWN ALREADY WITH IT AND IT GETS EXPENSIVE :biggrin: ... HOW BOUT URS?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 21 2009, 04:14 PM~14842355
> *    :wow:        :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:      :wow:   TTT splendid pic  homie & again it's a very dammmmm  nice work you dide on that bike homie !!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS  I HAVE IT THE WAY IT IS THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME ON IT.. BUT THIS BIKE HAS GAVE ME A LOT OF HEADACHES :banghead: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 07:31 PM~14842479
> *THANKS  I HAVE IT THE WAY IT IS THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME ON IT.. BUT THIS BIKE HAS GAVE ME A LOT OF HEADACHES  :banghead:  :burn:  :biggrin:
> *


yup i can imagine like mine do to & it 's not over yet i still have stuff to do on it but nothing come easy whene you wante ttt quality !!!! look your bike is a great exenple of it !!!! keep on going homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: me to 1 day will have a finish produc that good but i still have some headaches ahead before that but i'm geting close :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: i really like the style of your bike :yes: :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 04:24 PM~14842439
> *I THINK VEGAS HOMIE IVE BEEN UP AND DOWN ALREADY WITH IT AND IT GETS EXPENSIVE :biggrin: ... HOW BOUT URS?
> *


lol yeah I bet it does homie. im going to streetlow show in costa mesa


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 21 2009, 04:51 PM~14842651
> *yup i can imagine  like mine do to  &  it 's not over yet i still have stuff to do on  it but nothing come easy whene  you wante ttt  quality  !!!!  look your bike is a great exenple of it !!!! keep on going homie    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  me to  1 day will have a finish produc  that  good  but i still have some headaches  ahead  before  that  but i'm geting close  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: i really like  the style of  your bike  :yes:  :yes:
> *


JUST SAW UR BIKE HOMIE AND ITS BADASS!! U HAVE A LOT OF DETAIL INTO IT :yes:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 05:20 PM~14842712
> *lol yeah I bet it does homie. im going to streetlow show in costa mesa
> *


I HEARD THAT COSTA MESA SHOW WAS A GOOD ONE I WANTED TO GO THIS YEAR BUT I THINK IM GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT ONE


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 22 2009, 12:30 AM~14844544
> *JUST SAW UR BIKE HOMIE AND ITS BADASS!! U HAVE A LOT OF DETAIL INTO IT :yes:
> *


THX ALOTE HOMIE  :thumbsup: STILL HAVE WORK TO DO ON THE PAINT & OTHER SMALL DETAIL WHIT A FEW PARTS THENE IT WILL BE FINISH & WHIT A BIT OF CHANCE IT WILL COME OUT LOOKING AS GOOD AS YOUR HOMIE !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 18 2009, 01:50 AM~14800848
> *FOR SALE $150 plus shipping.. engraved by ripsta 2 toned
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: HI HOMIE CAN I ASK YOU WHERE YOU HADE THAT PART MADE ???   THAT IS SOME BADASS PARTS IN THE STYLE LIKE I NEED TO FINISH MY BIKE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 05:31 PM~14842479
> *THANKS  I HAVE IT THE WAY IT IS THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME ON IT.. BUT THIS BIKE HAS GAVE ME A LOT OF HEADACHES  :banghead:  :burn:  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE PUTTING ON THE CHAIN, PUTTING THE BACK WHEEL ON PUTTING THE BOLTS ON AND THE GOOSENECK INSIDE THE STEM :angry: I GET PISSED WHEN IT HAPPENS TO ME LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

THX FOR YOUR COMENT ON MY BIKE SITE & I HOPE TO EAR MORE FROM YOU ABOULT THOSE BADASS PARTS HOMIE !!!!   :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 18 2009, 10:28 AM~14804225
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK ASS BIKE BRO !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*GREAT * work on the bike Carlos


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

thx for the info homie !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 21 2009, 04:24 PM~14842439
> *I THINK VEGAS HOMIE IVE BEEN UP AND DOWN ALREADY WITH IT AND IT GETS EXPENSIVE :biggrin: ... HOW BOUT URS?
> *


Vegas


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2009, 10:43 PM~14845343
> *LIKE PUTTING ON THE CHAIN, PUTTING THE BACK WHEEL ON PUTTING THE BOLTS ON AND THE GOOSENECK INSIDE THE STEM  :angry: I GET PISSED WHEN IT HAPPENS TO ME LOL  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT HOMIE AND ALSO BEING BACK AND FORTH AND PARTS NOT BEING READY ON TIME :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 22 2009, 12:16 AM~14845898
> *SICK ASS BIKE BRO !
> *


THANKS PAULY I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 22 2009, 08:14 AM~14846950
> *GREAT  work on the bike Carlos
> *


Q VO SERGIO! GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

orale carlito q vole


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 22 2009, 09:28 AM~14847282
> *thx for the info  homie !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


No problem! If u need more info just hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Aug 23 2009, 07:53 AM~14853218
> *Vegas
> *


Ahahahahaha pues ya que


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 24 2009, 10:04 PM~14871195
> *orale carlito q vole
> *


Q vo noah :biggrin: que asiendo?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 25 2009, 01:07 AM~14871242
> *No problem! If u need more info just hit me up :biggrin:
> *


WELL YEA I WOULD NEED SOME MORE INFO LIKE CAN YOU GET ME IN CONTAC WHIT TOYSHOP OR TELL ME HOW TO GET IN CONTAC I REALLY NEED SOME OF THOSE BADASS PARTS FOR MY BIKE THX YOU HOMIE COULD YOU SENT( PM) ME MORE PIC OF YOUR BIKE IF YOU HAVE SOME & IF YOU WHANTE TO ANY WAY I HOPE TO EAR FROM YOU SOON  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 19 2009, 06:09 PM~14821010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the sickest bike out there dogg


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14781153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic dogg


----------



## RATAFIED (Jun 10, 2009)

AWSOME........................


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 24 2009, 10:24 PM~14871463
> *WELL YEA I WOULD NEED SOME MORE INFO LIKE CAN YOU GET ME IN  CONTAC  WHIT TOYSHOP OR TELL ME HOW TO GET IN  CONTAC  I REALLY NEED SOME OF THOSE BADASS PARTS FOR MY BIKE THX YOU HOMIE COULD YOU SENT( PM) ME MORE PIC OF YOUR  BIKE IF YOU HAVE SOME & IF YOU WHANTE TO  ANY WAY  I  HOPE TO EAR FROM YOU SOON      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


PM sent homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Aug 25 2009, 12:07 AM~14872287
> *thats one of the sickest bike out there dogg
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: more to come for vegas


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RATAFIED_@Aug 25 2009, 05:05 AM~14872795
> *AWSOME........................
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

clean ass bike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 25 2009, 06:50 AM~14873565
> *Thanks homie :biggrin: more to come for vegas
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 25 2009, 09:26 AM~14874249
> *clean ass bike
> *


Gracias homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 25 2009, 09:36 AM~14874301
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 25 2009, 07:50 AM~14873565
> *Thanks homie :biggrin: more to come for vegas
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup: ay nos vemos taking a cruise 2 vegas this year :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 25 2009, 07:50 AM~14873565
> *Thanks homie :biggrin: more to come for vegas
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup: ay nos vemos taking a cruise 2 vegas this year :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 01:27 PM~14876686
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup: ay nos vemos taking a cruise 2 vegas this year  :biggrin:
> *


Y ese milagro que vas a ir este ano guey?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 25 2009, 02:03 PM~14877101
> *Y ese milagro que vas a ir este ano guey?
> *



ya me lo perdi 3 years in a row so ya estubo I'm just taking the bike is cheaper to enter the bike $30.00 and I get 3 wrist bands hehehehe :biggrin: plus taking the kids we will be there for 4 days


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 25 2009, 02:53 PM~14877631
> *ya me lo perdi 3 years in a row so ya estubo I'm just taking the bike is cheaper to enter the bike $30.00 and I get 3 wrist bands hehehehe  :biggrin:  plus taking the kids we will be there for 4 days
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 25 2009, 02:54 PM~14877638
> *:cheesy:
> *



y el pinche Mikey is making go :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i want to go to vegas but i have no money. i tink i'll start a fund raiser so i can go. That or i have to sell a couple things. will see what hapens.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 04:33 PM~14878571
> *i want to go to vegas but i have no money. i tink i'll start a fund raiser so i can go. That or i have to sell a couple things. will see what hapens.
> *



u r starting to sound like el dj cholo :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 25 2009, 07:50 AM~14873565
> *Thanks homie :biggrin: more to come for vegas
> *


  vamonos a vegas.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

whats up poison.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

homie u got a nice bike ttt like that :thumbsup:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

what's up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68bayrida_@Aug 30 2009, 09:00 PM~14930825
> *homie u got a nice bike ttt like that  :thumbsup:
> *


thamks homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Aug 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14941903
> *what's up homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-VO GABE!!! HOW IS IT GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14943356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 10:45 PM~14943356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKING SICK :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 11:45 PM~14943356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoa! sick man.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 09:45 PM~14943356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 whats that???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 11:45 PM~14943356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 31 2009, 10:30 PM~14943939
> *whoa!  sick man.
> *


Its a stand I use for the small shows :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14944213
> *Its a stand I use for the small shows :biggrin:
> *



quema mucho el sol :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup homie!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 1 2009, 07:30 AM~14945917
> *sup homie!!!
> *


What's up freddy!! How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 1 2009, 07:38 AM~14945974
> *What's up freddy!! How's it going? :biggrin:
> *


to saves bato chingandole!! come siempre!!!!! bike is looking sick homie!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> get ready for yours carnal!!! soon!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 1 2009, 07:48 AM~14946038
> *to saves bato chingandole!! come siempre!!!!! bike is looking sick homie!!
> *


Gracias homie :biggrin: ready for vegas?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 1 2009, 07:55 AM~14946091
> *Gracias homie :biggrin: ready for vegas?
> *


fo sure homie im ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> > get ready for yours carnal!!! soon!!
> 
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 04:26 PM~14779177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up carlos thanksfor posting the pics carnal :biggrin: pa que sepan


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> > get ready for yours carnal!!! soon!!
> 
> 
> HAHA DAM I CANT WAIT :cheesy: :tears:
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 1 2009, 10:22 AM~14947369
> *whats up carlos thanksfor posting the pics carnal :biggrin: pa que sepan
> *


Q vo noah!! No problem homie ya saves :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 1 2009, 01:12 PM~14948351
> *Q vo noah!! No problem homie ya saves :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE I GOT THE DAYS FOR VEGAS COULD I STILL ROLL OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 12:39 PM~14948589
> *WHATS UP HOMIE I GOT THE DAYS FOR VEGAS COULD I STILL ROLL OR WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEAH homie ya saves ur more than welcomed.. Hit me up when u have a chance


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELITE(FLASH)_@Sep 1 2009, 04:08 PM~14950604
> *:h5:
> *


:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 1 2009, 05:12 PM~14950647
> *FUCK YEAH homie ya saves ur more than welcomed.. Hit me up when u have a chance
> *


ALRIGHT HOMIE ILL DO THAT, THANKS AGAIN  VEGAS IS GIONG TO BE SICK!! :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 12:39 PM~14948589
> *WHATS UP HOMIE I GOT THE DAYS FOR VEGAS COULD I STILL ROLL OR WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


Fuc" yea u can roll bro .vip party for Vegas.lla sabes.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 1 2009, 10:13 PM~14954552
> *Fuc" yea u can roll bro .vip party for Vegas.lla sabes.
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin: HAHAHA HELL YEAH THATS WHATS UP :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 08:59 PM~14954321
> *ALRIGHT HOMIE ILL DO THAT, THANKS AGAIN   VEGAS IS GIONG TO BE SICK!!  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :yes: se va a poner chingon :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SIMON HOMIE CANT WAIT FOR IT ITS GONNA BE MY FIRST TIME OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

vegas homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 8 2009, 01:13 PM~15015667
> *vegas homie  :biggrin:
> *


Ya saves :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt for KING OF SEMI!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 8 2009, 02:48 PM~15016019
> *Ya saves :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 8 2009, 09:31 PM~15021854
> *ttt for KING OF SEMI!!
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 8 2009, 09:31 PM~15021854
> *ttt for KING OF SEMI!!
> *


 :biggrin: Q VO REC!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 8 2009, 09:31 PM~15021854
> *ttt for KING OF SEMI!!
> *


X2 X2 :worship: :worship: Q-VO CARNAL :wave: :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Sep 17 2009, 08:53 PM~15113753
> *X2 X2  :worship:  :worship:      Q-VO CARNAL :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE:biggrin: :wave: ARE U READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

HEARD SOME VATO IS SAYING HIS BIKE IS GOING TO BEAT MINE IN VEGAS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUNNY SH!T ... WIN OR LOOSE ITS ALL GOOD IM JUST GOING TO GO REP MY CLUB AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS ITS ABOUT JUST TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND ENJOY BEING OUT IN VEGAS :cheesy: BUT DONT TRIP HOMIE I THINK YOU GOT IT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 17 2009, 10:07 PM~15115599
> *HEARD SOME VATO IS SAYING HIS BIKE IS GOING TO BEAT MINE IN VEGAS
> *


76' right?? :0




:biggrin: sup carlos?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 18 2009, 12:15 PM~15118987
> *sup
> *


WHATS UP  

LOL JK


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2009, 11:06 AM~15118933
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS ITS ABOUT JUST TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND ENJOY BEING OUT IN VEGAS  :cheesy:  BUT DONT TRIP HOMIE I THINK YOU GOT IT
> *


Fuck yeah homie ya saves!! :biggrin: go get some hinas and party!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 18 2009, 11:12 AM~15118968
> *76' right?? :0
> :biggrin: sup carlos?
> *


:biggrin: what's up homie how u been? Did u ever get the seat?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 18 2009, 11:15 AM~15118987
> *sup
> *


:wave: see u tomorrow at the show


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 17 2009, 10:50 PM~15115484
> *WHATS UP HOMIE:biggrin:  :wave: ARE U READY FOR VEGAS?
> *


CHILLIN BRO  IM PRE-REGISTERED, BOOKED THE HOTEL & THE BIKE IS READY :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THEN I GET ASKED 2 B MY BUDDIES BEST MAN IN HIS WEDDING ON OCT. 10   

AYAYAY :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Sep 18 2009, 03:39 PM~15121179
> *
> *


:wave: what's up manny!! Cnt wait to get the new partes for the bike homie !! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Sep 18 2009, 03:49 PM~15121287
> *CHILLIN BRO               IM PRE-REGISTERED, BOOKED THE HOTEL & THE BIKE IS READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THEN I GET ASKED 2 B MY BUDDIES BEST MAN IN HIS WEDDING ON OCT. 10
> ...


Ahh man so it seems no vegas for u this year homie :sad: and the thing is that u cnt leave a homie down in situations like these!! If u dnt go homie there's always next year!! Are u going tomorrow to the show in san jo?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 18 2009, 02:51 PM~15120144
> *Fuck yeah homie ya saves!! :biggrin: go get some hinas and party!!
> *


HAHAHA HELL YEAH HOMIE LLA DIJISTES IMA GO FOR SHO HOMIE ILL GIVE YOU A CALL TOMORROW


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 17 2009, 11:07 PM~15115599
> *HEARD SOME VATO IS SAYING HIS BIKE IS GOING TO BEAT MINE IN VEGAS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUNNY SH!T ... WIN OR LOOSE ITS ALL GOOD IM JUST GOING TO GO REP MY CLUB AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES uffin:
> *


i used to get people all the time with shit like that, but it was kinda of funny because they seemed to never show up at the shows, even when i would go all the way to LA. but like u said win or loose, its about the sport and chillin. having a good time


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 17 2009, 11:07 PM~15115599
> *HEARD SOME VATO IS SAYING HIS BIKE IS GOING TO BEAT MINE IN VEGAS AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUNNY SH!T ... WIN OR LOOSE ITS ALL GOOD IM JUST GOING TO GO REP MY CLUB AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES uffin:
> *


shit u got carlos..ur bike is the shit


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 18 2009, 11:01 PM~15124656
> *i used to get people all the time with shit like that, but it was kinda of funny because they seemed to never show up at the shows, even when i would go all the way to LA. but like u said win or loose, its about the sport and chillin. having a good time
> *


U GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 19 2009, 08:46 AM~15126037
> *shit u got carlos..ur bike is the shit
> *


 :biggrin: Q VO VIC


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5: vamonos a vegas.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

stold these pics from another topic :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking bad ass bro keep up the good work you going to woodland?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 20 2009, 10:57 PM~15138292
> *stold these pics from another topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lovin those pics...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 20 2009, 10:57 PM~15138292
> *stold these pics from another topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



pinche ratero :biggrin: congrats on da wins cabron :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

some pics i took at the chain bike show son jo
















congrats Carlos. primer show que we are in. next year will go to more shows.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Sep 21 2009, 12:54 PM~15142188
> *some pics i took at the chain bike show son jo
> 
> 
> ...



no le digas eso por q te va apantallar por q el nomas va a big shows :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


pinche Carlos putito r u going to Woodland this sun? or Gonza on sat?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 20 2009, 11:54 PM~15138628
> *looking bad ass bro keep up the good work you going to woodland?
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie... naw i aint going to woodland vegas show is around the corner and i have to save that money


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 10:16 AM~15140938
> *pinche ratero  :biggrin:  congrats on da wins cabron  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gracias cabron


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Sep 21 2009, 12:54 PM~15142188
> *some pics i took at the chain bike show son jo
> 
> 
> ...


 gracias for the pics homie :biggrin: they came out chingones!! ya saves next year vamonos recio a todos los shows!! lets go to vegas!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 21 2009, 04:44 PM~15144480
> *gracias for the pics homie :biggrin:  they came out chingones!! ya saves next year vamonos recio a todos los shows!! lets go to vegas!!!
> *


any time. no vegas for me this year. i have no money. next year i'll be putting some bike out there and i'll save some money for vegas.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Hope you win at Las Vegas best semi


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 02:01 PM~15142891
> *no le digas eso por q te va apantallar por q el nomas va a big shows  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pinche Carlos putito r u going to Woodland this sun? or Gonza on sat?
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha pinche vato mamon ya saves guey yo nomas voy a shows grandes ahahahahahahaha.. a ninguno guey i have to save my feria for vegas.. ur going to both?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 21 2009, 02:04 PM~15142925
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: q vo? how is it going?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Sep 21 2009, 04:48 PM~15144542
> *any time. no vegas for me this year. i have no money. next year i'll be putting some bike out there and i'll save some money for vegas.
> *


deaaamm neta ? well if u change ur mind let me know homie ya saves.. and if not this year well till the next one


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 21 2009, 04:50 PM~15144553
> *Hope you win at Las Vegas best semi
> *


Q VO REC? THANKS MAN BUT I DOUBT ILL WIN THIS YEAR I HAVE SOME NEW PARTS ON THE WORKS RIGHT NOW BUT I DOUBT THAT THEY ARE GOING TO BE DONE ON TIME FOR VEGAS BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR HOMIE :biggrin: .. ARE U GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 21 2009, 04:50 PM~15144553
> *Hope you win at Las Vegas best semi
> *


Q VO REC? THANKS MAN BUT I DOUBT ILL WIN THIS YEAR I HAVE SOME NEW PARTS ON THE WORKS RIGHT NOW BUT I DOUBT THAT THEY ARE GOING TO BE DONE ON TIME FOR VEGAS BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR HOMIE :biggrin: .. ARE U GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 21 2009, 04:58 PM~15144645
> *Q VO REC? THANKS MAN BUT I DOUBT ILL WIN THIS YEAR I HAVE SOME NEW PARTS ON THE WORKS RIGHT NOW BUT I DOUBT THAT THEY ARE GOING TO BE DONE ON TIME FOR VEGAS BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR HOMIE :biggrin: .. ARE U GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


Just show it like that everybody that goes to Las Vegas is winner win or lose  Not going maybe next year


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 21 2009, 05:05 PM~15144708
> *Just show it like that everybody that goes to Las Vegas is winner win or lose   Not going maybe next year
> *


YEAH I REALLY WANTED TO TAKE IT WITH ALL THE NEW STUFF BUT I DOUBT IT BUT ITS COO ILL JUST SAVE IT FOR NEXT YEAR.. YEAH U GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE WIN OR LOOSE ITS COO ILL BE OVERTHERE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

take the new shit


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 21 2009, 05:42 PM~15145093
> *take the new shit
> *


I DOUBT IT WILL BE READY HOMIE BUT ILL TAKE A FEW NEW PARTS I HAVE HERE NOTHING BIG.. :cheesy: SO WHATS UP READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 21 2009, 05:42 PM~15145093
> *take the new shit
> *


I DOUBT IT WILL BE READY HOMIE BUT ILL TAKE A FEW NEW PARTS I HAVE HERE NOTHING BIG.. :cheesy: SO WHATS UP READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 21 2009, 04:50 PM~15144559
> *ahahahahahahahahahahahaha pinche vato mamon ya saves guey yo nomas voy a shows grandes ahahahahahahaha.. a ninguno guey i have to save my feria for vegas.. ur going to both?
> *



ya sabes q si gotta support :biggrin: although sat somebody from a shop is coming 2 see in vert it's going 2 get a complete make over hopefully is ready for next summer :biggrin:


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

whats up homie :h5:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 21 2009, 05:47 PM~15145158
> *I DOUBT IT WILL BE READY HOMIE BUT ILL TAKE A FEW NEW PARTS I HAVE HERE NOTHING BIG..  :cheesy:  SO WHATS UP READY FOR VEGAS?
> *


hell no bro!!! my is in the garage with the undies torn out, engine taken apart, trunk all taken apart, interior in pieces and hella more. it aint lookin so great. but i will definately be ready for vegas, even if i dont sleep a few nights :biggrin: 

i gotta go to vegas and rep that NOR CAL ELITE!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 PM~15149333
> *ya sabes q si gotta support  :biggrin:  although sat somebody from a shop is coming 2 see in vert it's going 2 get a complete make over hopefully is ready for next summer  :biggrin:
> *


ora!! ur starting the impala o que? estas pesado guey :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 22 2009, 08:55 PM~15159075
> *ora!! ur starting the impala o que? estas pesado guey :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 PM~15149333
> *ya sabes q si gotta support  :biggrin:  although sat somebody from a shop is coming 2 see in vert it's going 2 get a complete make over hopefully is ready for next summer  :biggrin:
> *


deeeaamm ur fixing the impala? estas pesado guey i bet its going to come out chingon!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 22 2009, 08:51 PM~15159009
> *hell no bro!!! my is in the garage with the undies torn out, engine taken apart, trunk all taken apart, interior in pieces and hella more. it aint lookin so great. but i will definately be ready for vegas, even if i dont sleep a few nights :biggrin:
> 
> i gotta go to vegas and rep that NOR CAL ELITE!
> *


deeeaamm homie it seems like ur going to have a lot of upgrades on it for vegas!! u know it homie we have to go rep and have a good time overthere!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO BASHER? HOW U BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO GABE!! READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 22 2009, 09:05 PM~15159219
> *Q VO BASHER? HOW U BEEN HOMIE?
> *


ive been good homie just chillen and working on deseo II :0 
y tu homie??


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15159242
> *ive been good homie just chillen and working on deseo II  :0
> y tu homie??
> *


Ora!!! Deeeaamm homie ur working on part 2? I bet its going to look chingon when u finish it!! Been good too bro just working and hitting up shows!! Are u ready for vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

whats up carlos da bike is looking homie


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

looking good homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Sep 22 2009, 09:27 PM~15159530
> *whats up carlos da bike is looking homie
> *


What's up bullet!! :wave: gracias homie see u and ur carnal in vegas!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 23 2009, 06:36 AM~15162143
> *What's up bullet!! :wave: gracias homie see u and ur carnal in vegas!!
> *



Hell yeah homie!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15159242
> *ive been good homie just chillen and working on deseo II  :0
> y tu homie??
> *


Haha fuck yeah homie we should all set up together!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15159242
> *ive been good homie just chillen and working on deseo II  :0
> y tu homie??
> *


Haha fuck yeah homie we should all set up together!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 22 2009, 09:01 PM~15159157
> *deeeaamm ur fixing the impala? estas pesado guey i bet its going to come out chingon!! :biggrin:
> *



that's the plan cabron I'll know by sat aver q pasa :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 23 2009, 10:24 AM~15163469
> *that's the plan cabron I'll know by sat aver q pasa  :biggrin:
> *


Es todo guey!! Who's going to do it milo?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 23 2009, 12:03 PM~15164440
> *Es todo guey!! Who's going to do it milo?
> *



no somebody in Visalia :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 23 2009, 12:08 PM~15164493
> *no somebody in Visalia  :biggrin:
> *


Orale I know who :biggrin: a donde ivas ayer guey? Ahahahahahaha pinche culero asustaste a la morrita que iva al lado de ti guey!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 23 2009, 12:13 PM~15164555
> *Orale I know who :biggrin: a donde ivas ayer guey? Ahahahahahaha pinche culero asustaste a la morrita que iva al lado de ti guey!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

tu cabron te miras bien cholo


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 23 2009, 12:21 PM~15164650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> tu cabron te miras bien cholo
> *


Ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 21 2009, 04:39 PM~15144415
> *:biggrin:  thanks homie... naw i aint going to woodland vegas show is around the corner and i have to save that money
> *


cool maybe I can take my bike to woodland now cuz then I mite have a chance lol JK :biggrin: how have you been bro


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 23 2009, 09:41 PM~15170176
> *cool maybe I can take my bike to woodland now cuz then I mite have a chance lol JK :biggrin:  how have you been bro
> *


ahahahahahahahha ur bike is badass homie!!! u know urs can take mine out easily!! i have been coo homie just working and going to shows :biggrin: how u been? i havent seen u at the shows for a while homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!!!

gracias to the homie MANUEL aka oneofakind for hooking me up with some pics of poison :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 25 2009, 05:30 PM~15187540
> *TTMFT!!!
> 
> gracias to the homie MANUEL aka oneofakind for hooking me up with some pics of poison :biggrin:
> ...


i like


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 25 2009, 05:54 PM~15187734
> *i like
> *


 :biggrin: q vo mikey!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 25 2009, 05:59 PM~15187784
> *:biggrin:  q vo mikey!!!
> *


sup carlos finely getting started on my display im just going to do something plain and simple but looks good i dont need a crazy display my bike speaks for it self


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 24 2009, 04:35 PM~15177475
> *ahahahahahahahha ur bike is badass homie!!! u know urs can take mine out easily!! i have been coo homie just working and going to shows :biggrin:  how u been? i havent seen u at the shows for a while homie
> *


shit bro my bike wouldnt even come close to yours ive been good bro just moved to sac and doing this car thing I havent really had the chance to hit up any shows this year I kinda retired the bike  :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 25 2009, 06:03 PM~15187810
> *sup carlos finely getting started on my display im just going to do something plain and simple but looks good i dont need a crazy display my bike speaks for it self
> *


 :0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15188711
> *shit bro my bike wouldnt even come close to yours ive been good bro just moved to sac and doing this car thing I havent really had the chance to hit up any shows this year I kinda retired the bike    :biggrin:
> *


BRING IT OUT AGAIN HOMIE THATS A NICE BIKE U HAVE!! SO WHATS UP ARE U GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SEEMS WELL BE IN VEGAS uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 25 2009, 06:30 PM~15187540
> *TTMFT!!!
> 
> gracias to the homie MANUEL aka oneofakind for hooking me up with some pics of poison :biggrin:
> ...


DAM HOMIE ESTA CHINGON :biggrin: WHAT UP CARLOS HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE IMA SHOW YOU A PIC OF MY HANDLEBARS WHEN I PICK THEM UP FROM THE PLATER TOMORROW  

ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 28 2009, 04:56 PM~15211092
> *DAM HOMIE ESTA CHINGON  :biggrin: WHAT UP CARLOS HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE IMA SHOW YOU A PIC OF MY HANDLEBARS WHEN I PICK THEM UP FROM THE PLATER TOMORROW
> 
> ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


BEEN STAYING BUSY WITH WORK HOMIE :biggrin: HOW BOUT U? ES TODO HOMIE I BET THEYRE COMING OUT CHINGONAS!!! SO WHATS UP UR GOING TO ROLL WITH US TO VEGAS OR WHAT?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 28 2009, 05:36 PM~15210822
> *SEEMS WELL BE IN VEGAS  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice dude!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np8dTOGMSv8


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
Add: 1225 Towt St
Salinas Ca
Date: 10/3/09
Roll in : from 9am to 11am
show :11 am to 4:30pm 


AVER SI AY TE MIRO CABRON


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 21 2009, 04:53 PM~15144582
> *:wave: q vo? how is it going?
> *


Que onda guey!!! Al fin encontre tu forum. haha Poison salio chingon! :thumbsup:

Whats the deal with the Dark Knight? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 29 2009, 11:36 AM~15218661
> *Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
> Add: 1225 Towt St
> Salinas Ca
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: Sup Carlos


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 29 2009, 01:49 PM~15219877
> *Que onda guey!!! Al fin encontre tu forum. haha Poison salio chingon! :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats the deal with the Dark Knight? :biggrin:
> *


 Q'VO Q'VO Q'VO :biggrin: THANKS IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO GET IT THE WAY IT IS BUT LIL BY LIL AY VA ALMOST DONE WITH IT :biggrin: ...

AHAHAHAHAHAHA THE DARK KNIGHT ITS A NEW PROJECT IN PROGRESS GUARANTEED TO MEKE A FEW :tears: :tears: :tears: :rofl: :roflmao: U KNOW HOW WE DO HERE IN THE "OCHO TRES UNO" :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 29 2009, 07:19 PM~15223228
> *Q'VO  Q'VO Q'VO  :biggrin:  THANKS IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO GET IT THE WAY IT IS BUT LIL BY LIL AY VA ALMOST DONE WITH IT :biggrin:  ...
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA THE DARK KNIGHT ITS A NEW PROJECT IN PROGRESS GUARANTEED TO MEKE A FEW :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  U KNOW HOW WE DO HERE IN THE "OCHO TRES UNO"  :biggrin:
> *


QVO carlos... what's up wit some sneek pics of the DARK KNIGHT!!! lol how's it goin homie...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 07:18 PM~15223210
> *:wave: Sup Carlos
> *


Q VO SERGIO!!! HOW U DOING HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 29 2009, 07:52 PM~15223615
> *QVO carlos... what's up wit some sneek pics of the DARK KNIGHT!!! lol how's it goin homie...
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 29 2009, 07:52 PM~15223615
> *QVO carlos... what's up wit some sneek pics of the DARK KNIGHT!!! lol how's it goin homie...
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

waddup carlos? you ready for the show?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 29 2009, 07:52 PM~15223615
> *QVO carlos... what's up wit some sneek pics of the DARK KNIGHT!!! lol how's it goin homie...
> *


 :angry: MY COMPUTER IS ACTING UP!! :cheesy: BUT WHATS UP MANUEL HOW U BEEN HOMIE? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT DARK KNIGHT AY VA LIL BY LIL IM TAKING MY TIME ON THIS ONE :biggrin: IVE BEEN HEARING FROM A LOT OF HOMIES UR HOOKING THEM UP WITH SOME BADASS POSTERS!! :biggrin: .. IVE BEEN JUST STAYING BUSY AT WORK HOMIE COLLECTING SOME FERIA FOR VEGAS SO WHATS UP U STILL GOING?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 05:08 PM~14779074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



.. :0 DAMN.....NICE...LOVE THE COLORS.....IT WAS MENTIONED IN THE OTHER THREAD SO I CAME TO SEE .......


NICEE...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 29 2009, 08:15 PM~15223834
> *waddup carlos?  you ready for the show?
> *


 :cheesy: WHATS UP DANNY!!! U KNOW IT HOMIE ARE U READY? TIME IS FLYING BY MAN :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 29 2009, 08:15 PM~15223834
> *waddup carlos?  you ready for the show?
> *


 :cheesy: WHATS UP DANNY!!! U KNOW IT HOMIE ARE U READY? TIME IS FLYING BY MAN :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 29 2009, 10:28 PM~15224034
> *:cheesy:  WHATS UP DANNY!!! U KNOW IT HOMIE ARE U READY? TIME IS FLYING BY MAN  :biggrin:
> *


am i ready? all i have to do is throw some clothes in a bag. hahaha. maybe get some new business cards printed. thats about it. cant wait


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 29 2009, 08:31 PM~15224085
> *am i ready?  all i have to do is throw some clothes in a bag.  hahaha.  maybe get some new business cards printed.  thats about it.  cant wait
> *


AHAHAHAHA UR READY THEN HOMIE!! WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER OVERTHERE WITH A FEW HOMIES AND DO SOMETHING OVERTHERE :cheesy: !!! REMEMBER TO GIVE ME A FEW BUSINESS CARDS SO THAT I COULD PUT THEM WITH THE REST ON MY DISPLAY HOMIE THAT WAY THEY KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 29 2009, 08:23 PM~15223957
> *:angry:  MY COMPUTER IS ACTING UP!!  :cheesy:  BUT WHATS UP MANUEL HOW U BEEN HOMIE? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT DARK KNIGHT AY VA LIL BY LIL IM TAKING MY TIME ON THIS ONE  :biggrin:  IVE BEEN HEARING FROM A LOT OF HOMIES UR HOOKING THEM UP WITH SOME BADASS POSTERS!! :biggrin: .. IVE BEEN JUST STAYING BUSY AT WORK HOMIE COLLECTING SOME FERIA FOR VEGAS SO WHATS UP U STILL GOING?
> *


 yeah been busy ithe posters.. thanx for the shout out on here.. hell yeah its gunna be on in vegas.. gunna take lots of pics.!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 08:26 PM~15224000
> *.. :0 DAMN.....NICE...LOVE THE COLORS.....IT WAS MENTIONED IN THE OTHER THREAD SO I CAME TO SEE .......
> NICEE...
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS..


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 28 2009, 06:02 PM~15211177
> *BEEN STAYING BUSY WITH WORK HOMIE :biggrin:  HOW BOUT U? ES TODO HOMIE I BET THEYRE COMING OUT CHINGONAS!!! SO WHATS UP UR GOING TO ROLL WITH US TO VEGAS OR WHAT?
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE YOU KNOW IT :biggrin: IMA BE GOING WITH THE HOMIE FROM ESCO YOU KNOW ALEX THE ONE WITH THE 26 INCH , BUT YEAH HOMIE IMA PICK THEM UP RIGHT NOW IVE BEEN WORKING ON MY REGAL LATELY :biggrin: 

ILL SEE YOU INA WEEK THOUGH WELL BE PARTYING UP IN VEGAS LOL :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 29 2009, 08:39 PM~15224213
> *yeah been busy ithe posters.. thanx for the shout out on here.. hell yeah its gunna be on in vegas.. gunna take lots of pics.!!!!!
> *


its going to be a good show homie so be sure to take a few memory cards for all the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 30 2009, 11:20 AM~15228770
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE YOU KNOW IT  :biggrin: IMA BE GOING WITH THE HOMIE FROM ESCO YOU KNOW ALEX THE ONE WITH THE 26 INCH  , BUT YEAH HOMIE IMA PICK THEM UP RIGHT NOW IVE BEEN WORKING ON MY REGAL LATELY  :biggrin:
> 
> ILL SEE YOU INA WEEK THOUGH WELL BE PARTYING UP IN VEGAS LOL  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: orale so alex is going? so whats up how is the regal coming out? a hit me up when u have a chance i need to talk to u homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 30 2009, 04:42 PM~15232002
> *whats up  :wave:
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 30 2009, 04:42 PM~15232002
> *whats up  :wave:
> *


:wave: whats up sacras!!! how u been homie?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 30 2009, 04:57 PM~15232143
> *:wave:  whats up sacras!!! how u been homie?
> *


ive been good just been workin at my homies shop...what about you ?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 30 2009, 04:58 PM~15232158
> *ive been good just been workin at my homies shop...what about you ?
> *


ohh so u work at a shop now? thats coo homie.. ive been good too just working :biggrin: .. so whats up are u going to the super show this year?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 30 2009, 05:01 PM~15232178
> *ohh so u work at a shop now? thats coo homie.. ive been good too just working  :biggrin: .. so whats up are u going to the super show this year?
> *


body shop  naw i dont got the money


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 30 2009, 05:02 PM~15232186
> *body shop   naw i dont got the money
> *


ora!! theres always next year homie.. so whats up with ur bike did u ever sell it?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Its almost that time homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 30 2009, 05:13 PM~15232281
> *Its almost that time homie
> *


almost almost homie :biggrin: so whats up u have DS all cleaned up ready to go?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 30 2009, 04:19 PM~15232339
> *almost almost homie  :biggrin:  so whats up u have DS all cleaned up ready to go?
> *




All bikes cleaned up wait for Vegas


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 30 2009, 05:05 PM~15232211
> *ora!! theres always next year homie.. so whats up with ur bike did u ever sell it?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 30 2009, 05:32 PM~15231910
> *:cheesy:  orale so alex is going? so whats up how is the regal coming out? a hit me up when u have a chance i need to talk to u homie
> *


yeah foo we gonna roll up there that way i wont drive to vegas alone  lol, its coming out good just need to smog it so i can be under my name, alright foo dame tu number i lost that shit :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

ttt this a great looking bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 07:18 AM~15237868
> *I dunno bout you but the TNT parts are what make the bike.  Just sayin :dunno:  I dont know why you'd want to replace those bad ass parts especially when you spent good money on the plating and engraving.  The display is nice, frame and paint are nice but DAMN those TNT parts are what I think of everytime I look at that bike.  Maybe I'm bias but I like the work my company does.
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 1 2009, 04:55 AM~15237307
> *ttt this a great looking bike
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 07:18 AM~15237868
> *I dunno bout you but the TNT parts are what make the bike.  Just sayin :dunno:  I dont know why you'd want to replace those bad ass parts especially when you spent good money on the plating and engraving.  The display is nice, frame and paint are nice but DAMN those TNT parts are what I think of everytime I look at that bike.  Maybe I'm bias but I like the work my company does.
> *


There aint no fucken tnt parts in my bike I never did a deal with u and never will.. But if u really like those parts ill sell them to u could probably use them for ur shrek bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

........


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:21 AM~15238240
> *Is this something we can discuss in Vegas cuz I really dont know what beef you got with me bro.  You dealt with my boy KrazyKutting but as we all know any bike parts he does are TNT parts.
> *


IF TNT DIDNT CUT YOUR PARTS THEN WHO DID HOMIE.....KRAZYKUTTER????? THEY ARE PARTNERED TOGETHER....


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 1 2009, 08:04 AM~15238119
> *There aint no fucken tnt parts in my bike I never did a deal with u and never will.. But if u really like those parts ill sell them to u could probably use them for ur shrek bike
> *


IF TNT DIDNT CUT YOUR PARTS THEN WHO DID......KRAZYKUTTER????? THEY ARE PARTNERED TOGETHER...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WICKED, TNT, HOME MADE, GOODWILL, STOCK...... THERE JUST PARTS, BIKE IS STILL BADASS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:21 AM~15238240
> *Is this something we can discuss in Vegas cuz I really dont know what beef you got with me bro.  You dealt with my boy KrazyKutting but as we all know any bike parts he does are TNT parts.
> *


ARE YOU STILL GOING, I WAS WAITING TO CHILL AT YOUR GUYS BOOTH IN COLORADO BUT YOU GUYS NEVER SHOWED UP


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2009, 08:37 AM~15238393
> *WICKED, TNT, HOME MADE, GOODWILL, STOCK...... THERE JUST PARTS, BIKE IS STILL BADASS
> *


 I AM NOT SAYING THE BIKE IS NOT BAD ASS, IT IS! TONY PAYS HIM A COMPLEMENT AND HE COMES AT HIM SIDEWAYS LIKE THAT.....WHY NOT JUST ACCEPT THE COMPLEMENT.

THE BIKE IS BAD ASS AND WISH HIM LUCK IN VEGAS....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
Add: 1225 Towt St
Salinas Ca
Date: 10/3/09
Roll in : from 9am to 11am
show :11 am to 4:30pm 




BIKES
16" 2 WHEEL-STREET, CUSTOM
20" 2 WHEEL- STREET, CUSTOM
3WHEEL- STREET, CUSTOM
BEACH CRUISER- STREET,CUSTOM

MOTORCYCLES
FULL SIZE-STREET, CUSTOM
DESIGNER-STREET, CUSTOM

CARS
40'S & BELOW-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
50'S-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
60'S-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
60'S CONV.-ORIGINAL,STREET,CUSTOM
70'S-STREET,CUSTOM
80'S-STREET,CUSTOM
90'S & ABOVE- STREET, CUSTOM
LUXURY-STREET,CUSTOM
EURO-STREET,CUSTOM
IMPORT-STREET,CUSTOM

TRUCKS
2000'S-STREET,CUSTOM
90'S-STREET,CUSTOM
80'S & BELOW-STREET,CUSTOM
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET,CUSTOM
MINI SUV-STREET,CUSTOM
MINI TRUCK-STREET,CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/RANCHERO-STREET,CUSTOM
most members, tug of war, best of show, plus 10 especialty awards 

ESPECIALTY AWARDS/BIKES
BEST PAINT BEST ENGRAVING BEST DISPLAY


ESPECIALTY AWARDS/CARS/trucks-suv
BEST CANDY BEST MURALS BEST DISPLAY BEST INTERIOR

BEST UNDER CARRIAGE BEST MULTI PAINT BEST HYDRAULICS 

BEST OVER ALL

MOST MEMBERS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

,,,


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:46 AM~15238482
> *Yeah we didnt make it but we'll be in Vegas.  No booth though, just going and enjoying the show.  I'll be bringing a few bikes out.
> Thanks bro.  People are just sore for no reason  :uh:
> *


RIGHT ON TONY..... WHY NO ADVERTISING AT THE SUPERSHOW, ARE YOU GUYS THAT BOOKED


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

....


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 07:18 AM~15237868
> *I dunno bout you but the TNT parts are what make the bike.  Just sayin :dunno:  I dont know why you'd want to replace those bad ass parts especially when you spent good money on the plating and engraving.  The display is nice, frame and paint are nice but DAMN those TNT parts are what I think of everytime I look at that bike.  Maybe I'm bias but I like the work my company does.
> *


sorry but is that whole bike what makes the bike.. frame paint ...murals engravings.. stripin.. n all the custom parts... not just ur parts...carlo ur shit looks sick bro..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 07:46 AM~15238482
> *Yeah we didnt make it but we'll be in Vegas.  No booth though, just going and enjoying the show.  I'll be bringing a few bikes out.
> Thanks bro.  People are just sore for no reason  :uh:
> *




Maybe its cuz your trying to take credit for something you didn't do! Kinda funny you used to talk shit about wicked and your doing the same thing :uh:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:21 AM~15238240
> *Is this something we can discuss in Vegas cuz I really dont know what beef you got with me bro.  You dealt with my boy KrazyKutting but as we all know any bike parts he does are TNT parts.
> *


Ahahahahahahahahahaha u want to talk to me? :biggrin: u want to talk well talk.. And get ur story straight these parts were cut way before u partner up with KK and they were only cut not designed.. The homie justdeez designed them


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Oct 1 2009, 09:11 AM~15238737
> *sorry but is that whole bike what makes the bike.. frame paint ...murals engravings.. stripin.. n all the custom parts... not just ur parts...carlo ur shit looks sick bro..
> *


Gracias freddy :biggrin: how u been homie?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 1 2009, 09:16 AM~15238766
> *Maybe its cuz your trying to take credit for something you didn't do! Kinda funny you used to talk shit about wicked and your doing the same thing :uh:
> *


What's up homie!! That's right this vato trying to take. Credit for them and he dnt even know which parts they are :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

PINCHE CARLOS I NEVER GOT CREDIT FOR DOING YOUR MURALS :angry: :angry: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 09:32 AM~15238897
> *Obviously I'm not the only one he doesn't give props for quality work for. :nosad:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I WAS JUST FUCKING AROUND , FREEDY ALFARO DID THE MURALS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Fuck the bullshit and the BULLSHITTERS the homie Carlos has a bad ass bike!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> I dnt need to call no one!! In my book u didn't do nothing on my bike .. Ohh and thanks for keeping my topic on top :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 1 2009, 09:34 AM~15238915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I WAS JUST FUCKING AROUND , FREEDY ALFARO DID THE MURALS
> *


Big props to the homie FREDDY ALFARO :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> I dnt need to call no one!! In my book u didn't do nothing on my bike .. Ohh and thanks for keeping my topic on top :thumbsup:


If I never got KrazyKutting into the bikes and the parts and partnered with them those parts never would have been made. So you're welcome for establishing the interest and business connection.
[/quote]

hno: hno: :0 so does that mean that with those parts my bike wouldn't be shit? Ahahahahahahahaha..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

,..


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 1 2009, 09:45 AM~15239018
> *Fuck the bullshit and the BULLSHITTERS the homie Carlos has a bad ass bike!
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahaha.. Gracias homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 08:49 AM~15239063
> *Are you calling me a bullshitter?  I know what I'm talking about brother.
> 
> I never said the bike wasn't bad ass.
> *



Ill call you whatever the fuck I want homie what you wanna do homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.......


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 09:06 AM~15239220
> *The lack of respect people have these days is very sad. I dont see why you had to jump in on something that had nothing to do with you, your club, or your bike.
> *



That's a big fuck you phonyo! Carlos is my boy so it does have something to do with me. And I aint going to type all day if you wanna do something hit me up in vegas!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

........


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 09:19 AM~15239302
> *Your true colors coming out I see.  I always knew you had a beef with me for whatever reason.
> *



Don't really have a beef but I don't really like or respect you. And don't p.m you fucking pussy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

.........


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2009, 09:23 AM~15239332
> *You ain't worth my time.
> *



You hurt my feelings im going to send you a nasty p.m


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

esto esta mejor q las novelas :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BAKA, BAKA, BAKA


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 1 2009, 07:18 AM~15237868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE BUT YOU STARTED DISREPECTING FIRST, YOU CAME ON HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HOMIES BIKE, ONLY BECAUSE HE DECIDED TO CHANGE OUT PARTS JOHNNY CUT FOR HIM, SO THE LACK OF RESPECT CAME FROM YOUR PART TONY, YOU KNOW ME I KEEP IT REAL AND DONT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE ON HERE EXCEPT WITH ONE PERSON AND IT AINT YOU


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 1 2009, 10:13 AM~15239266
> *That's a big fuck you phonyo! Carlos is my boy so it does have something to do with me. And I aint going to type all day if you wanna do something hit me up in vegas!
> *


Ahahahahahahagaga @ phony o that was a good one.. Gill is a true homie always down to help since day one


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2009, 10:49 AM~15239572
> *I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE BUT YOU STARTED DISREPECTING FIRST, YOU CAME ON HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT HOMIES BIKE, ONLY BECAUSE HE DECIDED TO CHANGE OUT PARTS JOHNNY CUT FOR HIM, SO THE LACK OF RESPECT CAME FROM YOUR PART TONY, YOU KNOW ME I KEEP IT REAL AND DONT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH ANYONE ON HERE EXCEPT WITH ONE PERSON AND IT AINT YOU
> *


Q vo sic ?ready for vegas?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 1 2009, 10:56 AM~15239637
> *Q vo sic ?ready for vegas?
> *


SIMON


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2009, 10:58 AM~15239652
> *SIMON
> *


:thumbsup: the bombita looking good I saw the murals freddy did on it and they came out chingon!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

some of us know the truth  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup carlos get me some popcorn loko cuse this shit is getting good!!lol..jk..hey foo lets sit down and n design some crazy shit for ur next project..i got your back loko...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Oct 1 2009, 12:47 PM~15240510
> *sup carlos get me some popcorn loko cuse this shit is getting good!!lol..jk..hey foo lets sit down and n design some crazy shit for ur next project..i got your back loko...
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2009, 12:12 PM~15240226
> *some of us know the truth
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's right homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Oct 1 2009, 12:47 PM~15240510
> *sup carlos get me some popcorn loko cuse this shit is getting good!!lol..jk..hey foo lets sit down and n design some crazy shit for ur next project..i got your back loko...
> *


Now that's what's up homie!! :biggrin: can't go wrong dealing with top people in the game like freddy alfaro and mannys bike shop for the next project!! :biggrin: let's make it big for this one homie . :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

seen your bike in san bern. one of the baddest out there. you should sweep all special awards in vegas :0


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck in Vegas Carlos wish I could bee there


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Oct 2 2009, 10:40 AM~15248947
> *Good luck in Vegas Carlos wish I could bee there
> *


I THOUGHT U WERE GOING HOMIE!! THANKS MAN HOPEFULLY WE DO GOOD OVERTHERE.. ILL SEND U A PIC OF THE RIMS U DID FOR ME LATER ON HOMIE THEYRE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

hey carlos i'ven really busy with the show deal, and the little 16" i'm doing. I haven't had a chance to stop by your canton and do the work we talked about on your bike. i will be able this week coming up. if you are still up for it. let me know.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 05:14 PM~15252335
> *hey carlos i'ven really busy with the show deal, and the little 16" i'm doing. I haven't had a chance to stop by your canton and do the work we talked about on your bike. i will be able this week coming up. if you are still up for it. let me know.
> *


Q VO JOSE!!! ITS COO HOMIE DNT TRIP I KNOW UR BUSY IF U WANT WE COULD DO IT AFTER VEGAS WITH MORE PATIENCE THERE WILL BE A LOT OF TIME AFTER VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

JUST GOT A CAJA FROM THE HOMIE MANNY TODAY :biggrin: HOPEFULLY I COULD GET THESE PARTS READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHA DAM HOMIE WHATS UP WITH ALL THIS BULLSHIT UP IN HERE LOL ANYWAYS HOMIE FUCK WHAT THEY SAY YOUR BIKE SPEAKS FOR ITSELF SEE YOU THURSDAY HOMIE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 2 2009, 05:28 PM~15252455
> *JUST GOT A CAJA FROM THE HOMIE MANNY TODAY  :biggrin:  HOPEFULLY I COULD GET THESE PARTS READY FOR VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


bamonos a vegas


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

whats up carlos havnt seen you or talked to you in a while bike looks really good and the chrome looks really shiny good luck in vegas. take care homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

so what we doing Friday night homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 3 2009, 04:56 PM~15259297
> *bamonos a vegas
> *


VAMONOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

when are you guys leaving to vegas?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Oct 3 2009, 10:49 PM~15261512
> *whats up carlos havnt seen you or talked to you in a while bike looks really good and the chrome looks really shiny good luck in vegas. take care homie :thumbsup:
> *


Q VO RENE!!! GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin: AND ABOUT THE CHROME TU SAVES PURO SHOWTIME METAL POLISHING  :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 05:34 PM~15266057
> *  so what we doing Friday night homie
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE!! LETS PLAN SOMETHING OUT :biggrin: I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO HIT U UP CUZ MY PHONE GOT F#CKED UP I CNT TXT OR CALL I COULD JUST RECEIVE CALLS AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 6 2009, 11:14 PM~15289742
> *when are you guys leaving to vegas?
> *


WHAT UP DOMINIQUE!! WE ARE LEAVING ON THURSDAY MORNING CUZ WE HAVE TO STOP IN LA TO PICK UP ROBERTS FRAME.. HOW BOUT U GUYS?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 6 2009, 11:18 PM~15289769
> *WHAT UP DOMINIQUE!! WE ARE LEAVING ON THURSDAY MORNING CUZ WE HAVE TO STOP IN LA TO PICK UP ROBERTS FRAME.. HOW BOUT U GUYS?
> *


oh ok. we are metting up at my house at my house at 8


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 6 2009, 11:26 PM~15289818
> *oh ok. we are metting up at my house at my house at 8
> *


so whats up is the lac ready? i bet its going to look badass with all the upgrades u put on it for vegas :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 6 2009, 11:38 PM~15289890
> *so whats up is the lac ready? i bet its going to look badass with all the upgrades u put on it for vegas  :biggrin:
> *


hell no it isnt ready  i have lots to do still. im trying


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

see you in a few days fool :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 6 2009, 11:16 PM~15289762
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!! LETS PLAN SOMETHING OUT :biggrin:  I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO HIT U UP CUZ MY PHONE GOT F#CKED UP I CNT TXT OR CALL I COULD JUST RECEIVE CALLS AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


0

paga el bill guey :biggrin: see u in Vegas putito


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 29 2009, 07:19 PM~15223228
> *Q'VO  Q'VO Q'VO  :biggrin:  THANKS IT TOOK ME A WHILE TO GET IT THE WAY IT IS BUT LIL BY LIL AY VA ALMOST DONE WITH IT :biggrin:  ...
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA THE DARK KNIGHT ITS A NEW PROJECT IN PROGRESS GUARANTEED TO MEKE A FEW :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  U KNOW HOW WE DO HERE IN THE "OCHO TRES UNO"  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Dats right, homie!! Hopefully I will run into you at one of the local shows.

Suerte in Vegas. Make sure you go to the buffet and bring me a plate. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 6 2009, 11:46 PM~15289943
> *hell no it isnt ready     i have lots to do still. im trying
> *


see u tomorrow homie hopefully ull be able to finish everything on time


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 7 2009, 11:35 AM~15293343
> *see you in a few days fool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: u know it homie.. are u going to be there friday?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup long time no talk to


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 7 2009, 11:39 AM~15293376
> *0
> 
> paga el bill guey :biggrin:  see u in Vegas putito
> *


ahaahahahahahahhaha q onda!!! i did pay it but the screen got messed up :angry: :biggrin: ... a queoras sales para vegas guey?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 7 2009, 08:56 PM~15298458
> *:yes: Dats right, homie!! Hopefully I will run into you at one of the local shows.
> 
> Suerte in Vegas. Make sure you go to the buffet and bring me a plate. :biggrin:
> *


so whats up u aint going to vegas? gracias well see what happens overthere :biggrin: ur ready for that greenfield show?


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

see you homies on the road :biggrin: where hitting the steets about 8:00-8:30 pm see you in vegas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 8 2009, 12:35 AM~15300096
> *ahaahahahahahahhaha q onda!!! i did pay it but the screen got messed up  :angry:  :biggrin: ... a queoras sales para vegas guey?
> *




hopefully Fri morning :angry: la wifey has not got her time authorize yet nomas q no se lo den not going 2 b able 2 go :angry: pero si se lo dan see u over there cabron, have a safe trip


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 8 2009, 09:29 AM~15302016
> *hopefully Fri morning  :angry: la wifey has not got her time authorize yet nomas q no se lo den not going 2 b able 2 go  :angry:  pero si se lo dan see u over there cabron, have a safe trip
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 8 2009, 09:59 AM~15302285
> *:uh:
> *



never mind Mikey she got da time off, leaving fri morning :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 8 2009, 02:03 AM~15299951
> *:biggrin:  u know it homie.. are u going to be there friday?
> *


yessir. tomorrow morning. i'll be in vegas before noon


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 1 2009, 09:45 AM~15239018
> *Fuck the bullshit and the BULLSHITTERS the homie Carlos has a bad ass bike!
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS BIKE HOMIE HOPE U CAN MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

congrats on the win big homie!!! cant wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats cabron hope u made it back home safe


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

why did you guys go to sleep!!!!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 07:56 AM~15341020
> *why did you guys go to sleep!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



What's up Dom cool talking to you out there homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 13 2009, 09:34 AM~15341322
> *What's up Dom cool talking to you out there homie
> *


yup same here. i got my car locked up in the garage lol. its going to be on lock down for a long time :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 08:36 AM~15341334
> *yup same here. i got my car locked up in the garage lol. its going to be on lock down for a long time :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



2 pumps 6 batteries and you will be all good :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON U WIN CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 13 2009, 09:39 AM~15341371
> *2 pumps 6 batteries and you will be all good :biggrin:
> *


fuck that, i was thinkin 3 pump 10 batteries


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 10:20 AM~15341790
> *fuck that, i was thinkin 3 pump 10 batteries
> *



:0 :0 :0 

good seeing u bro, hope u made it back home safe  caddy was looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 13 2009, 10:28 AM~15341873
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> good seeing u bro, hope u made it back home safe    caddy was looking good.  :biggrin:
> *


yup we made it alive :biggrin: thanks. the bike was looking good also


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 10:30 AM~15341889
> *yup we made it alive :biggrin:  thanks. the bike was looking good also
> *



thx


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 10:20 AM~15341790
> *fuck that, i was thinkin 3 pump 10 batteries
> *


FUCK IT, AS LONG AS ITS PUMPS


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2009, 11:48 PM~15339196
> *congrats on the win big homie!!!  cant wait to see what you come up with next
> *


.Thanks homie it was coo talking to u in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 13 2009, 08:08 AM~15340664
> *congrats cabron hope u made it back home safe
> *


Gracias :biggrin: we got back last night cuando llegaste?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 08:56 AM~15341020
> *why did you guys go to sleep!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I was tired I got to the hotel and crashed out!! Did they come through? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Oct 13 2009, 09:49 AM~15341475
> *CONGRATS ON U WIN CARNAL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias :biggrin: coo talking to u at the show homie.. What's up with the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup flash nice talking to u bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homie it was good chilling with you and Robert a.k.a lil savage ahahahahaaha what's the next show?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 13 2009, 01:03 PM~15343654
> *What's up homie it was good chilling with you and Robert a.k.a lil savage ahahahahaaha what's the next show?
> *


:biggrin: good chillen with u homies too.. Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha lil savage ahahahahahaha.. That's it homie probably SB next year.. How bout u guys?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup homie!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Oct 13 2009, 01:11 PM~15343762
> *sup homie!!
> *


Q VO FREDDY!! HOW U BEEN? I THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 12:54 PM~15343508
> *sup flash nice talking to u bro
> *


Clown confution and flash became good friends in vegas.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

POISON 2ND PLACE SEMI AT VEGAS SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2009, 01:21 PM~15343856
> *Clown confution and flash became good friends in vegas.
> *


lol crazy robert


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 13 2009, 01:21 PM~15343856
> *Clown confution and flash became good friends in vegas.
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha i heard theyre collaborating to make a bike :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: jk


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 01:29 PM~15343938
> *ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha i heard theyre collaborating to make a bike :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  jk
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i herd u got my money


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 13 2009, 01:33 PM~15343960
> *ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i herd u got my money
> *


ahahahahahahaha simon robert left it in the truck.. it was just quarters and dimes right?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 01:45 PM~15344091
> *ahahahahahahaha simon robert left it in the truck.. it was just quarters and dimes right?
> *


yeah


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 02:28 PM~15343921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think your display if better que la bike year of the dragon homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 12:45 PM~15343388
> *I was tired I got to the hotel and crashed out!! Did they come through? :biggrin:
> *


they wanted to but we had no room


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Oct 13 2009, 03:48 PM~15345542
> *i think your display if better que la bike year of the dragon homie
> *


Q vo homie.. Year of the dragon had some badass display the turntable looked like it was floating in the air


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 04:09 PM~15345790
> *they wanted to but we had no room
> *



U should of called me to my number.. Robert chrashed out and I would hear the phone ring but I couldn't answer his phone.. Oh well next time homie


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP CARNAL? HERE'S THE PICS   CONGRATS 2 ALL THE WINNERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 01:28 PM~15343921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Carlos , Congrats , was nice talking to you again :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 05:04 PM~15346283
> *U should of called me to my number.. Robert chrashed out and I would hear the phone ring but I couldn't answer his phone.. Oh well next time homie
> *


i did :uh: :biggrin: its all good tho. we gone get em next time  

we gone show em how that Elite Nor Cal do it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 12:43 PM~15343354
> *Gracias :biggrin: we got back last night cuando llegaste?
> *



last night gracias 4 da bracelet


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Oct 13 2009, 06:03 PM~15346931
> *WHAT'S UP CARNAL? HERE'S THE PICS       CONGRATS 2 ALL THE WINNERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


..

Es todo homie thanks for the pics :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2009, 06:33 PM~15347291
> *Sup Carlos , Congrats , was nice talking to you again  :wave:
> *


Q vo sergio!!! Good talking to u too homie!! See u at the next one


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2009, 09:58 PM~15350062
> *i did  :uh:  :biggrin:  its all good tho. we gone get em next time
> 
> we gone show em how that Elite Nor Cal do it
> *


 :thumbsup: u got that right homie :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 13 2009, 10:02 PM~15350122
> *last night gracias 4 da bracelet
> *


Thank u for taking my seats that I forgot :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 11:20 PM~15350836
> *Q vo sergio!!! Good talking to u too homie!! See u at the next one
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 14 2009, 06:05 AM~15351725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.
Es todo sergio :biggrin: good picture homie gracias


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

carlos i just saw your bike today :0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 09:37 PM~15361669
> *carlos i just saw your bike today :0
> *


Ahahshahahahahaha tu saves homie I had to take it to the doctor :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 12:28 PM~15343921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie.... congrats.......


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15361914
> *looks good homie.... congrats.......
> *


GRACIAS WIM :biggrin: U KNOW POISON HAS A TOUCH OF WIM GRAFFIX


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 02:28 PM~15343921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EY ANY MORE PIC OF THE RIMS THEY LOOK CLEAN!!!!! WISH I COULDNT OF SEEN THEM BUT FUCK IT NEXT TIME


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:39 PM~15362447
> *EY ANY MORE PIC OF THE RIMS THEY LOOK CLEAN!!!!! WISH I COULDNT OF SEEN THEM BUT FUCK IT NEXT TIME
> *


TO TELL U THE TRUTH I NEVER TAKE PICS OF MY BIKE AT SHOWS HOMIE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THE HOMIE ROBERT TOOK THIS PIC.. ILL TRY TO TAKE ONE AND SEND IT TO U.. U NEED SOME RIMS OR WHAT?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 11:45 PM~15362508
> *TO TELL U THE TRUTH I NEVER TAKE PICS OF MY BIKE AT SHOWS HOMIE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THE HOMIE ROBERT TOOK THIS PIC.. ILL TRY TO TAKE ONE AND SEND IT TO U.. U NEED SOME RIMS OR WHAT?
> *


HAHAHAHAHA FUCK IT BUT THEN THERE I AM TAKING MILLIONS PICS OF MY BIKE AND ALL THE OTHERS :biggrin:, COOL HOMIE I SAW ANOTHER PIC OF THE BIKE THEY LOOK GOOD!!!, WELL MAYBE IF I DONT GET THE ONES IM WORKING ON RIGHT? IM STILL TRYING TO WELD THEM, TOMORROW IMA GO AHEAD AND TRY IT AGAIN SINCE ITS MY DAY OFF :biggrin: I SHOULD YOU THE PIC OF THEM RIGHT? THE ONES WITH THE TWISTED SPOKES


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2009, 10:48 PM~15362556
> *HAHAHAHAHA FUCK IT BUT THEN THERE I AM TAKING MILLIONS PICS OF MY BIKE AND ALL THE OTHERS  :biggrin:, COOL HOMIE I SAW ANOTHER PIC OF THE BIKE THEY LOOK GOOD!!!, WELL MAYBE IF I DONT GET THE ONES IM WORKING ON RIGHT? IM STILL TRYING TO WELD THEM, TOMORROW IMA GO AHEAD AND TRY IT AGAIN SINCE ITS MY DAY OFF  :biggrin: I SHOULD YOU THE PIC OF THEM RIGHT? THE ONES WITH THE TWISTED SPOKES
> *


SIMON HOMIE U SHOWED ME A PIC OF THEM THEY LOOK GOOD AND THATS A GOOD IDEA U CAME UP WITH :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 8 2009, 12:38 AM~15300100
> *so whats up u aint going to vegas? gracias well see what happens overthere :biggrin:  ur ready for that greenfield show?
> *


Yup. I just heard about it. Didn't think it was gonna happen this year. You're gonna make it? You bringin the bike? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 14 2009, 11:13 PM~15362764
> *Yup. I just heard about it. Didn't think it was gonna happen this year. You're gonna make it? You bringin the bike? :biggrin:
> *


WELL SEE WHATS UP HOMIE VEGAS WAS EXPENSIVE AND IM KINDA BROKE RIGHT NOW BUT WELL SEE WHAT HAPPENS HOPEFULLY IM ABLE TO MAKE IT UP THERE :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 09:51 PM~15361871
> *Ahahshahahahahaha tu saves homie I had to take it to the doctor :biggrin:
> *


surgery? hno: hno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 15 2009, 12:06 AM~15362723
> *SIMON HOMIE U SHOWED ME A PIC OF THEM THEY LOOK GOOD AND THATS A GOOD IDEA U CAME UP WITH  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin: HOPEFULLY I GET THEM DONE RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 09:51 AM~15365242
> *surgery?  hno:  hno:
> *


Tu saves :biggrin: so what's up homie how u been?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 15 2009, 01:24 AM~15363447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thunbsup: gracias desiree u take good pictures :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 15 2009, 11:53 AM~15366438
> *Tu saves :biggrin: so what's up homie how u been?
> *


ive been good just here chillen trying to save up money for a car and you??


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 12:42 PM~15366959
> *ive been good just here chillen trying to save up money for a car and you??
> *


Same here homie.. Did u go to vegas or did someone take ur bike? I didn't see u overthere


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 15 2009, 01:42 PM~15366959
> *ive been good just here chillen trying to save up money for a car and you??
> *


IF YOURE INTERETED IN A 66 IMPALA SS I KNOW SOMEONE THAT IS SEELING IT FOR 1500 AND IT RUNS AND NEW BLACK PAINT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 10:10 AM~15365411
> *THANKS  :biggrin: HOPEFULLY I GET THEM DONE RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


.

Q vo george how is ur frame coming out?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 15 2009, 02:48 PM~15367542
> *.
> 
> Q vo george how is ur frame coming out?
> *


IMA CALL HIM NEXT WEEK HOPEFULLY HES DONE WITH IT, I MISS MY FRAME  LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 15 2009, 12:00 PM~15366536
> *:thumbsup:  :thunbsup: gracias desiree u take good pictures :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 15 2009, 01:46 PM~15367519
> *IF YOURE INTERETED IN A 66 IMPALA SS I KNOW SOMEONE THAT IS SEELING IT FOR 1500 AND IT RUNS AND NEW BLACK PAINT
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: sup carlos how is it in my home sweet home SALAS 831
:wave: sup d nice pics


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 15 2009, 02:44 PM~15368196
> *:wave: sup carlos how is it in my home sweet home SALAS 831
> :wave: sup d nice pics
> *


 :wave: thanks


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 15 2009, 02:44 PM~15368196
> *:wave: sup carlos how is it in my home sweet home SALAS 831
> :wave: sup d nice pics
> *


What's up mikey!! Its getting crazy once again homie yesterday 4 people got shot 1 died and the other 3 are in critical conditions


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dam when will they grow up like we did ......


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15368304
> *What's up mikey!! Its getting crazy once again homie yesterday 4 people got shot 1 died and the other 3 are in critical conditions
> *


thats salinas for you homie. it's not just on the east side of salinas any more, it's all over town now. will see what hapens today. thats what two or three shootings this week?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15368365
> *thats salinas for you homie. it's not just on the east side of salinas any more, it's all over town now. will see what hapens today. thats what two or three shootings this week?
> *


dam :angry: glad i moved


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15368365
> *thats salinas for you homie. it's not just on the east side of salinas any more, it's all over town now. will see what hapens today. thats what two or three shootings this week?
> *


damn that fucking sucks homie... i went to the club yesterday and 2 guys got shot and they both died right there and then. i was like 5 ft. away from them too.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i done some dirt there to but i learn how to give it all up no gang life it worth dieing for.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 15 2009, 03:13 PM~15368475
> *i done some dirt there to but i learn how to give it all up no gang life it worth dieing for.
> *


this is why we into bikes now, have to stay off the streets, and in a good path.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 03:21 PM~15368559
> *this is why we into bikes now, have to stay off the streets, and in a good path.
> *


yup


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 15 2009, 04:13 PM~15368475
> *i done some dirt there to but i learn how to give it all up no gang life it worth dieing for.
> *


X2 THATS HOW I GOT INTO BIKES, THEY KEPT MY HEAD THINKING STRAIGHT AND KEPT ME OUT OF TROUBLE


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15368304
> *What's up mikey!! Its getting crazy once again homie yesterday 4 people got shot 1 died and the other 3 are in critical conditions
> *


wow that is crazy.....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15368365
> *thats salinas for you homie. it's not just on the east side of salinas any more, it's all over town now. will see what hapens today. thats what two or three shootings this week?
> *


yup crazy sh!t homie sad to say but im already used to all this stuff its almost an everyday thing in the town we live in


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 05:41 PM~15381557
> *wow that is crazy.....
> *


whats up homie?? how is that bike of the year trophy looking? :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 15 2009, 12:24 AM~15363447
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pik


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 04:26 PM~14779177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET ASS BIKE HOMIE !


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

So when are you gonna start a thread for the Dark Knight? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 21 2009, 12:27 PM~15423562
> *So when are you gonna start a thread for the Dark Knight? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2009, 01:14 AM~15430951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"ahhhh, I can see myself" :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 19 2009, 10:07 AM~15400757
> *
> *


Q VO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 20 2009, 11:59 AM~15413246
> *
> *


 Q VO MANNY.. AY NOS VEMOS PARA EL MES QUE VIENE PARA ASER MAS NEGOCIO :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 21 2009, 12:27 PM~15423562
> *So when are you gonna start a thread for the Dark Knight? :biggrin:
> *


Q VO :wave: ... AHAHAHAHAHA YA MERO HOMIE YA MERO :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15430951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GRACIAS FOR THE PIC.. DEAAMM JUST THINKING BOUT CLEANING THAT SHIT I GET A HEADACHE AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 01:48 PM~15435869
> *"ahhhh, I can see myself" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE HOW MUCH U DOWN TO GIVE ME FOR IT HAHA


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 12:07 PM~15413317
> *SWEET ASS BIKE HOMIE !
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP PAULY


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 22 2009, 05:56 AM~15432019
> *
> *


Q VO PUES LISTO PARA EL ANO Q VIENE O QUE?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 22 2009, 06:56 PM~15437747
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP HOMIE HOW MUCH U DOWN TO GIVE ME FOR IT HAHA
> *


shit, if i had a purple bike and a job, it would be on!!!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 05:12 PM~15437906
> *shit, if i had a purple bike and a job, it would be on!!!
> *


shit i'll build a purple bike to have that display... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 22 2009, 04:57 PM~15437762
> *:wave:  WHATS UP PAULY
> *


WHAT UP BRO !

HOW'S IT GOING !


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 22 2009, 05:03 PM~15437818
> *Q VO PUES LISTO PARA EL ANO Q VIENE O QUE?
> *


getting ready for vegas 2010.lla sabes


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 22 2009, 04:48 PM~15437640
> *Q VO  :wave: ... AHAHAHAHAHA YA MERO HOMIE YA MERO  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Orale pues. Ay, you gonna go to any of the local toy drives this year?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 27 2009, 10:37 AM~15481035
> *:thumbsup: Orale pues. Ay, you gonna go to any of the local toy drives this year?
> *


Q VO HOMIE :biggrin: SIMON AY QUE IR AL QUE VAN A ASER EN LA WALMART AQUI EN SALAS


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 28 2009, 07:00 PM~15497231
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: Q VO HOMIE :wave:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

so que honda! si se va hacer el trip para manny's next month?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP CARLOS YOU YOU CMOING TO THE SD OR TRAFFIC


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 30 2009, 03:18 PM~15515957
> *
> *


WHATS UP NOAH!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 28 2009, 08:38 PM~15498433
> *so que honda! si se va hacer el trip para manny's next month?
> *


Q vo jose!! :biggrin: ya saves homie cuando quieras vamos :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 28 2009, 10:10 PM~15499801
> *WHATS UP CARLOS YOU YOU CMOING TO THE SD OR TRAFFIC
> *


Q vo george!! Not sure yet if I'm going homie I cnt miss work no more I got a warning already ahhahahahahahaha... Hitme up when u have a chance homie that way we can talk bout some stuff going on


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 30 2009, 02:18 PM~15515957
> *
> *


:biggrin: whts up homie :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 3 2009, 10:19 PM~15555205
> *Q vo george!! Not sure yet if I'm going homie I cnt miss work no more I got a warning already ahhahahahahahaha... Hitme up when u have a chance homie that way we can talk bout some stuff going on
> *


HAHAHAHA I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE I CANT SAY NO TO WORK OR THEYLL GIVE ME THE FIRST AND FINAL :angry: COOL MAN ILL GIVE YOU A CALL MAYBE TOMORROW  


HOPEFULLY FREDDY SENDS MY FRAME FOR THIS SUNDAY


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!!! uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i love this bike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 08:04 AM~15618517
> *i love this bike
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 11 2009, 11:53 AM~15633731
> *:cheesy:
> *


uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 11 2009, 07:53 PM~15638435
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up sergio!!! hows it going?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 12 2009, 08:48 PM~15650149
> *:biggrin:  whats up sergio!!! hows it going?
> *


sup carlos


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 12 2009, 10:18 PM~15651337
> *sup carlos
> *


:biggrin: sup mikey how is everything coming out?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:55 PM~15497175
> *Q VO HOMIE  :biggrin:  SIMON AY QUE IR AL QUE VAN A ASER EN LA WALMART AQUI EN SALAS
> *



who's doing one in wal mart? cuando para ir?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 05:26 PM~14779177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What's up Carlos ? Hope all is good up north?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top for the homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx cabron 4 dropping off some toys at our 5th annual toy drive


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 22 2009, 04:57 PM~15437762
> *:wave:  WHATS UP PAULY
> *


SUP BRO ! 

I DID SOME WORK ON CELIA'S EVIL WAYS CHECK IT OUT WHEN YOU CAN !


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Al fin, cabron! :biggrin: 

Ku kickin back with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 14 2009, 09:01 AM~15663142
> *What's up Carlos ? Hope all is good  up north?
> *



:wave: :biggrin: wut up homie how u doing? too much shit going on in the streets right now but its all good homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 09:56 PM~15943800
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  wut up homie how u doing? too much shit going on in the streets right now but its all good homie
> *


sup carlos


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 30 2009, 12:15 PM~15822539
> *to the top for the homie
> *


 :biggrin: q vo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 30 2009, 02:26 PM~15823545
> *thx cabron 4 dropping off some toys at our 5th annual toy drive
> *


Ya saves cabron always down to help for a good cause :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 30 2009, 02:28 PM~15823563
> *SUP BRO !
> 
> I DID SOME WORK ON CELIA'S EVIL WAYS CHECK IT OUT WHEN YOU CAN !
> *


Q vo pauly!! How u doing? I saw the trike at the toydrivw in san jo and it looked good!! The rims came out chingones!! See u at the next one!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 1 2009, 02:34 PM~15835102
> *Al fin, cabron! :biggrin:
> 
> Ku kickin back with you. :thumbsup:
> *


Haha q onda!! It was f#cken cold that day verdad! Coo kicking it with u! Aver cuando le caes a salas para tirar desmadre!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 1 2009, 06:28 PM~15837627
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie!! How u been? :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 10 2009, 10:01 PM~15943871
> *sup carlos
> *


Wut up mikey!! How's everything in the 916?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15944155
> *Wut up mikey!! How's everything in the 916?
> *


QVOLE CARLOS HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2009, 10:45 PM~15944421
> *QVOLE CARLOS HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Q vo george!! Everything is good homie :biggrin: ... Did that parte work?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 10 2009, 11:01 PM~15944593
> *:wave:
> *


Q vo :wave: :biggrin: how u been homie?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 10:05 PM~15944643
> *Q vo :wave: :biggrin: how u been homie?
> *


good man, you been missing for a while, is everything good?!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2009, 11:59 PM~15944574
> *Q vo george!! Everything is good homie :biggrin: ... Did that parte work?
> *


COOL HOMIE GLAD TO HEAR THAT

HAVENT TRIED IT IMA WAIT TILL THE FRAME GETS BACK SO I CAN PUT THE TANK AND ILL MAKE A VID :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 10 2009, 11:33 PM~15944945
> *good man, you been missing for a while, is everything good?!
> *


Glad to hear that homie :biggrin: ... Yeah I've been good its just that lately I've been busy and hardly have time to come in here u know how it is homie :biggrin: .. Cnt wait for next years shows to start!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2009, 11:42 PM~15945031
> *COOL HOMIE GLAD TO HEAR THAT
> 
> HAVENT TRIED IT IMA WAIT TILL THE FRAME GETS BACK SO I CAN PUT THE TANK AND ILL MAKE A VID  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: es todo homie hopefully it works :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas homie hope that you have a great time with all your loved ones.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FELIZ NAVIDAD CARLOS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Holiday to all


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:biggrin: wut up homies!!! I haven't been in here for a while been busy spending time with the family and with work.. Gracias to all u homies for coming in here and showing some love gracias :biggrin: also happy late christmas and happy new years! Wish all u homies a good upcoming year! Cnt wait to see all u homies at the shows once again!! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Que onda Carlos where you been. How's the bike coming along.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry 
show date: 2/6/10 
set up: 8 to 11 am
show : 11 to 4pm
I know there are a lot of bikes here in the 831 but if you don't have one then go check them out your $5.00 will go to a great cause......


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!!! Haven't been in here for a while... Thanks to all u homies for bumping up this topic :biggein: hope to see u all you homies soon!! Have to put this sh!t together for the streetlow show here in salinas this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What's up Carlos? Long time no talk to. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 9 2010, 08:54 PM~16844764
> *TTMFT!!! Haven't been in here for a while... Thanks to all u homies for bumping up this topic :biggein: hope to see u all you homies soon!!  Have to put this sh!t together for the streetlow show here in salinas this weekend :biggrin:
> *


see u there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 9 2010, 08:54 PM~16844764
> *TTMFT!!! Haven't been in here for a while... Thanks to all u homies for bumping up this topic :biggein: hope to see u all you homies soon!!  Have to put this sh!t together for the streetlow show here in salinas this weekend :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 9 2010, 08:54 PM~16844764
> *TTMFT!!! Haven't been in here for a while... Thanks to all u homies for bumping up this topic :biggein: hope to see u all you homies soon!!  Have to put this sh!t together for the streetlow show here in salinas this weekend :biggrin:
> *


orale homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 04:10 PM~14779089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does this set up work , air with hydro cylinders ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx por el ride


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 12 2010, 04:06 PM~16873010
> *does this set up work , air with hydro cylinders ?
> *


? ???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Mar 18 2010, 04:00 PM~16929594
> *? ???
> *


AIR


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 05:07 PM~14779066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 18 2010, 04:36 PM~16929825
> *AIR
> *


yea the air tanks in the back ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

waz up carlos how u been 

the bike is looking good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

suerte in San Diego


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hey cabron como te fue in Diego? espero q no te llevo la migra :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

creo q a este guey si se lo llevo la migra :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 30 2010, 09:30 AM~17043922
> *creo q a este guey si se lo llevo la migra  :biggrin:
> *


b.s anda pesado en el cartel. :wow:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dats a clean bike homes.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Where you at, Carlos? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: how have all u homies been? :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 30 2010, 10:30 AM~17043922
> *creo q a este guey si se lo llevo la migra  :biggrin:
> *


Ahahahahahahahahahahahhahha este guey :biggrin: ... I've been busy working cabron ya ves uno q es trabajador :biggrin: .. I did good in san diego guey I got 1st semi cnt ask for more :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2010, 11:17 AM~17044304
> *b.s anda pesado en el cartel. :wow:
> *


Ahahahshahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 31 2010, 11:46 PM~17063334
> *:wave: how have all u homies been? :biggrin:
> *





What's good homeboy


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 1 2010, 12:50 AM~17063348
> *Ahahahahahahahahahahahhahha este guey :biggrin: ... I've been busy working cabron ya ves uno q es trabajador :biggrin: .. I did good in san diego guey I got 1st semi cnt ask for more :biggrin:
> *




es todo cabron n congrats on da new truck :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 1 2010, 06:07 AM~17064003
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: q vo sergio!!! how u been?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 1 2010, 06:34 AM~17064103
> *What's good homeboy
> *


 :biggrin: not much homie just staying busy working haha... hows the 63 coming out?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17106686
> *sup
> *


whats up mikey! :biggrin: hows everything going?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

going good bro


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 1 2010, 10:03 AM~17065537
> *es todo cabron n congrats on da new truck  :biggrin:
> *


gracias cabron :biggrin: ... ay cuando quieras jugamos unos arrancones ahahahahahahahaha... had to get this lil toy to take the bike to the shows :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 08:26 PM~17106751
> *gracias cabron  :biggrin:  ... ay cuando quieras jugamos unos arrancones ahahahahahahahaha... had to get this lil toy to take the bike to the shows  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro went all out. thats good. congrats on your new truck.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 08:26 PM~17106751
> *gracias cabron  :biggrin:  ... ay cuando quieras jugamos unos arrancones ahahahahahahahaha... had to get this lil toy to take the bike to the shows  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




orale pues guey pero we r going 4 pink slips :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 09:26 PM~17106751
> *gracias cabron  :biggrin:  ... ay cuando quieras jugamos unos arrancones ahahahahahahahaha... had to get this lil toy to take the bike to the shows  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM FOO THAT SHIT IS FUKCING SICK


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 08:26 PM~17106751
> *gracias cabron  :biggrin:  ... ay cuando quieras jugamos unos arrancones ahahahahahahahaha... had to get this lil toy to take the bike to the shows  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AHH WTF DAMMM HOMIES THAT CLEAN NOW YOU CAN PICK ME UP AND TAKE THE TRIKE TO DA SHOWS WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Apr 5 2010, 08:26 PM~17106751
> *gracias cabron  :biggrin:  ... ay cuando quieras jugamos unos arrancones ahahahahahahahaha... had to get this lil toy to take the bike to the shows  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 GMC, GOOD CHOICE CARNAL, I KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 11 2010, 09:39 AM~17453434
> *DAM FOO THAT SHIT IS FUKCING SICK
> *


whats up homie!! give me a ring when u have a chance!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 11 2010, 12:54 PM~17455398
> *AHH WTF DAMMM HOMIES THAT CLEAN NOW YOU CAN PICK ME UP AND TAKE THE TRIKE TO DA SHOWS WITH YOU  :biggrin:
> *


ya saves homie whenever im down south well roll together! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17461252
> *:0  :0    GMC, GOOD CHOICE CARNAL, I KNOW      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 sup homie!!! how u been?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 09:11 PM~17556656
> *whats up homie!! give me a ring when u have a chance!
> *


YEAH MAN IVE BEEN CALLING YOU ALOT BUT I THINK YOURE BUSY ILL CALL YOU IN A LIL BIT YOU GOING TO SAN BERDO OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17556688
> *sup homie!!! how u been?
> *


I've been good carnal, gettin ready 4 San Bernadino :biggrin: 
What's up with u champ


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Que onda homie how you been. I've been busy so I haven't had a chance to stop by your house. Hope you are doing good bro.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

what up homie u going to the chain show in san jo..r any elite bikes going? :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Donde andas guey! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 23 2010, 01:03 PM~18123511
> *Donde andas guey! :biggrin:
> *



ya se caso
































con manuela :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whats up loco :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup fellas !

hit me up on celia's evil ways topic !


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Bad Ass


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sick bike i like the murals and her ass on the bike LOL


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up carlos


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

Bike's sick


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin: .... wut up homies


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SUP BRO


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 03:10 PM~19017828
> *SUP BRO
> *


Sup mikey!!! How u been?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 8 2010, 03:41 PM~19018115
> *Sup mikey!!! How u been?
> *


i been good bro and u


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 03:42 PM~19018124
> *i been good bro and u
> *


Same here homie :biggrin: ur doing big things to the bikes they look good!!


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 15 2009, 03:58 PM~14779025
> *GOOD OR BAD COMENTS WELCOMED
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE FUCKIN BADASS BIKE BRO DAAM WH DID THEM
MURALS NICE :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Nov 8 2010, 09:10 PM~19021106
> *DUDE FUCKIN BADASS BIKE BRO DAAM WH DID THEM
> MURALS NICE :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks bro... the homie freddy alfaro from los banos ca hook it up with the murals


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 9 2010, 09:47 PM~19030340
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro... the homie freddy alfaro from los banos ca hook it up with the murals
> *



Does he charge alot


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 9 2010, 09:47 PM~19030340
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro... the homie freddy alfaro from los banos ca hook it up with the murals
> *



he leaves in San Jose now guey :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 16 2010, 12:17 PM~19082674
> *:biggrin:
> *


Q vo noah !!! :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 16 2010, 01:54 PM~19083450
> *he leaves in San Jose now guey :biggrin:
> *


Neta? Ima have to hit him up soon :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 16 2010, 02:08 PM~19083549
> *
> *


What up homie!!! How u been?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

I havent been attending to a lot of shows lately... time to get back on track :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 16 2010, 07:16 PM~19086396
> *I havent been attending to a lot of shows lately... time to get back on track  :biggrin:
> *


Dammmmm ittttt homeboy thats what im talking about show them whats up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Whats up carl oi s it been a minute. Time to come out and play




> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 16 2010, 06:16 PM~19086396
> *I havent been attending to a lot of shows lately... time to get back on track  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

BUMP.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 16 2010, 08:37 PM~19087307
> *Whats up carl oi s it been a minute. Time to come out and play
> *


yup cuz sugar rush is out for ya lol


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT!!! Q vo homies !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 10 2011, 09:12 PM~19560761
> *TTT!!! Q vo homies !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Carlos


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 10 2011, 08:16 PM~19560828
> *Sup Carlos
> *


Not much homie!!! How u been??? How are the bikes coming out?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 10 2011, 09:23 PM~19560919
> *Not much homie!!! How u been??? How are the bikes coming out?
> *


On my part there done but moneys funny and I can't afford paint n chrome rite now just waiting on da taxxes :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 11 2011, 12:34 AM~19563596
> *On my part there done but moneys funny and I can't afford paint n chrome rite now just waiting on da taxxes :biggrin:
> *


Ahahahahahaha same here homie!!! Hopefully well b able to finish them up with that tax money!!! Ive been putting some things on the side cuz of them godam bills dnt let me finish them up ahahaha


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 11 2011, 08:48 AM~19565035
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


How is everything going homie?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup cuz sugar rush is out for ya lol


In vegas 2011


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Poison is back!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


>


Mannys bike shop & castanedas engraving... WHERE NO BALL LICKING IS NEEDED TO GET THE PARTS DONE uffin:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

one of the badest bikes I ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up Carlos how's it going brotha..what show you rakin poison too next..?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Est.1979 said:


> one of the badest bikes I ever seen :thumbsup:


Thanks bro! More to come


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Was up Carlos how's it going brotha..what show you rakin poison too next..?


Been good homie!! Haha i hadnt been in here for a while lolzz.. how u been?? Checked out ur bike its coming out chingona!! Definitly taking it to the LA show !! Whats ur next show?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was Gunna take it to the la show but forget it now...I see you out there..!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

What's up:wave::wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Mannys bike shop & castanedas engraving... WHERE NO BALL LICKING IS NEEDED TO GET THE PARTS DONE uffin:


so u saying u licked balls to get your other parts done?:rofl::rofl::rofl: pinche puñal


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Was Gunna take it to the la show but forget it now...I see you out there..!


U should take it homie!! Its gonna b a good show!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

DVS said:


> What's up:wave::wave:


How is it going?? almost done with the bike??


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> so u saying u licked balls to get your other parts done?:rofl::rofl::rofl: pinche puñal


Mis huevos son tus ojos puto!! Ajajajajajajaja u know what i mean cabron!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> How is it going?? almost done with the bike??


Well got all the parts here but can't put it together until the stripes and patterns are done.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama::drama::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

we need to do a team cali line up for vegas i got 4 bikes coming whit 4 and my homies


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> we need to do a team cali line up for vegas i got 4 bikes coming whit 4 and my homies


TOPDOGS B.C. Takin 3 bikes...!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Poison will be on display july 31 city. Of los angeles  Back to the top


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What's up Carlos??


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

78mc said:


> What's up Carlos??


 Sup homie!! Not much same here!! How u been??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Time to get this shit up and runing once again


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> Sup homie!! Not much same here!! How u been??


Just here @ work. I'm doing better.. Getting some new parts made for my son's bike & going to start working on my car again.... What about you?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

O SHIT!! UR GOING TO RE-DO ALL THE PARTS?? THATS A BAD ASS LIL BIKE!! IMA START GETTING THE BIKE READY TOO BRO I WANT TO BRING IT BACK OUT NEXT YEAR!! KINDA GOT ALL PUMPED UP AFTER VEGAS LOL


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> O SHIT!! UR GOING TO RE-DO ALL THE PARTS?? THATS A BAD ASS LIL BIKE!! IMA START GETTING THE BIKE READY TOO BRO I WANT TO BRING IT BACK OUT NEXT YEAR!! KINDA GOT ALL PUMPED UP AFTER VEGAS LOL


i hope its ready for the SPROCKETS MAGAZINE tour!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i hope its ready for the SPROCKETS MAGAZINE tour!


 O shit!! A sprocket tour for next year??


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> i hope its ready for the SPROCKETS MAGAZINE tour!


Better make a stop near Ohio


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

azteca de oro said:


> TTT


 Q vo pues!!! Listo o q chingaos?? Haha


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> Q vo pues!!! Listo o q chingaos?? Haha


 casi listo Elite coming out hard 2012. No joke


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

azteca de oro said:


> casi listo Elite coming out hard 2012. No joke


 Shaaauu!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> O SHIT!! UR GOING TO RE-DO ALL THE PARTS?? THATS A BAD ASS LIL BIKE!! IMA START GETTING THE BIKE READY TOO BRO I WANT TO BRING IT BACK OUT NEXT YEAR!! KINDA GOT ALL PUMPED UP AFTER VEGAS LOL


 Yeah. I was talking to Manny today... I might go over there on friday???


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

78mc said:


> Yeah. I was talking to Manny today... I might go over there on friday???


 U aint playing around then homie!! Cnt wait to see it with the new parts!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :wave:


 :wave: sup homie!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> U aint playing around then homie!! Cnt wait to see it with the new parts!!


 Nope. I'm not... Getting away from the old school look. When I first come out with it in '09. The bike world is very different since I stop showing my bike in '98. Just about everyone that I knew was gone. So it was like startingAll over. But it cool. It's all for my son. So when I'm done with my car. He can show next to me... Me & Manny will be talking more today. I'm sure he made you tight ass parts. Can't wait to see them..


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

78mc said:


> Nope. I'm not... Getting away from the old school look. When I first come out with it in '09. The bike world is very different since I stop showing my bike in '98. Just about everyone that I knew was gone. So it was like startingAll over. But it cool. It's all for my son. So when I'm done with my car. He can show next to me... Me & Manny will be talking more today. I'm sure he made you tight ass parts. Can't wait to see them..


 Yeah bro seems the bike game changes every year... people keep on coming out with more and more stuff... ur son is getting hooked up for next year then!! Yeah bro im really happy with the parts he did for me.. they came out good!! I posted a picture like 2 pages down of a few of them... might hit him up today also to order a few more parts im missing


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> O shit!! A sprocket tour for next year??


hopefully!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> hopefully!


if you shoot for a goal it will happen i got faith in you bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> if you shoot for a goal it will happen i got faith in you bro


thanks mikey!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> hopefully!


 Keep us posted homie!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

What' up homies hope to see you out next year love your bike one of da cleanis


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

bullet one said:


> What' up homies hope to see you out next year love your bike one of da cleanis


 Thanks bullet!! Hopefully ill be out showing next yeqr homie i miss going to the shows haha.. u did really good this year u were cleaning house every show you went to!! By the way badass paint job u have on lil maldito!! Ill hit u up later on so that u give me more info of ur boy that got down on it!! Any more shows for u guys??


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

That it this year got to start doing some upgrade on my car I ain't touch it all year lol get all cutch up on da bike that I dont touch my car so now am going to repaint my car n maybe some small upgrades on lil maldito maybe some hardline or something


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Ajajajajajajajaja u got all into the bike.. thats the way it is bro!! I used to get all pumped up after every show and even more if i would do good and place lol.. ur ryde is clean homie no need to re-paint it!! Ur talking bout the grenish one right??


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Y'all that one, but don't lik da tops there rust under there that why it not good to have viny top so I pull my off before it starts to rust n going to repaint da whole same color but am striping it too see how it come out


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bullet one:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Y'all that one, but don't lik da tops there rust under there that why it not good to have viny top so I pull my off before it starts to rust n going to repaint da whole same color but am striping it too see how it come out


All the water that goes underneath the vinil that gets it all rusted huh .. thas a clean ass ride homie!! That color makes it look chingon!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> bullet one:wave:


 What's up mikey


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

POISON 831 said:


> All the water that goes underneath the vinil that gets it all rusted huh .. thas a clean ass ride homie!! That color makes it look chingon!!


 Yah I lik that color its da og mint green


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> Mannys bike shop & castanedas engraving... WHERE NO BALL LICKING IS NEEDED TO GET THE PARTS DONE uffin:


 those look cool bro manny did a nice job


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> Yeah bro seems the bike game changes every year... people keep on coming out with more and more stuff... ur son is getting hooked up for next year then!! Yeah bro im really happy with the parts he did for me.. they came out good!! I posted a picture like 2 pages down of a few of them... might hit him up today also to order a few more parts im missing


 Yeah it does... Yeah post some pictures


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Qvo Carlos. Listo for 2012?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

bullet one said:


> What's up mikey


 whats up homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MR.559 said:


> whats up homies


 Whats up bro. How you been?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> those look cool bro manny did a nice job


 Thanks!! Those are just a couple ... the engraver has most of the other ones getting them done


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

[/QUOTE] Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Simon rulas!! Ya saves!! Just need to get some forks and a crown done and im set!! Haha .. how u been?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> whats up homies


 Sup homie!! Doggy style still doing its thang!! Thats whats up!! Chingon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> Simon rulas!! Ya saves!! Just need to get some forks and a crown done and im set!! Haha .. how u been?


 Cool cool. I'm just trying to get something done to take to these shows and maybe Vegas.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


>


 Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts[/QUOTE] No more pic carlos.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


>


 Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts[/QUOTE]DAM!! U AINT PLAYIN LOL  LOVE THE SEAT  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGTHER


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts


DAM!! U AINT PLAYIN LOL  LOVE THE SEAT  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOGTHER[/QUOTE] Thanks bro!! Lil by lil hopefully i get it done lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


>


 Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts[/QUOTE] Thanks Carlos... That's bad!!! You can never go wrong with Manny's!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lil pricey but its bad


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> lil pricey but its bad


 unless u got connections, i will be getting sum stuff from manny pretty soon for my green bike couple of stuffs nothing major


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Sup homie!! Doggy style still doing its thang!! Thats whats up!! Chingon


 thanks to my bro and the topdog family


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


>


 Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts[/QUOTE]

is that a custom made seat pan. :scrutinize:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

78mc said:


> Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts


 Thanks Carlos... That's bad!!! You can never go wrong with Manny's!!!![/QUOTE] u know it homie!! Did u get a chance to talk to him??


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> lil pricey but its bad


 And worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> unless u got connections, i will be getting sum stuff from manny pretty soon for my green bike couple of stuffs nothing major


 Looks like u have a good project cooking homie!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> thanks to my bro and the topdog family


 U guys are doing it big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Heres a pic michael of some of the new parts


is that a custom made seat pan. :scrutinize:[/QUOTE] :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> is that a custom made seat pan. :scrutinize:


 :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

:fool2:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja just a tease of whats coming out 2012


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> Thanks Carlos... That's bad!!! You can never go wrong with Manny's!!!!


 u know it homie!! Did u get a chance to talk to him??[/QUOTE] Yeah I did. We idea thinking about some idea????


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

bad ass bike homie


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How poision coming out brother. cant wait to see it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up Carlos you guys Gunna be at streetlow this year..!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


> Ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja just a tease of whats coming out 2012


:thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TO THE PINCHE TOP !!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

bike lookin sick man!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

EVILRIDER said:


> bike lookin sick man!!!!


Thanks homie! Way more to come


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so what you need to do to get in to the bike club


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> so what you need to do to get in to the bike club


 not much ... just have a nice bike and be commited... just 2 mandatory shows the whole year... the rest is up to u ... not like some clubs that charge fees


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> not much ... just have a nice bike and be commited... just 2 mandatory shows the whole year... the rest is up to u ... not like some clubs that charge fees


Ws up Carlos..is FLASH still in club..?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Ws up Carlos..is FLASH still in club..?


Sup homie!! Simon hes still in ... he's been working on some new project for a while


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Sup homie!! Simon hes still in ... he's been working on some new project for a while


Was up pu takin POISON to streetlow or impalamagazine shows..ima try and go to both


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> not much ... just have a nice bike and be commited... just 2 mandatory shows the whole year... the rest is up to u ... not like some clubs that charge fees


thats whats up bro im thinking bout getting my kids in club not sure yet im die hard in my car club but they dont do bikes my doughters bike did good in vegas last year but its up to her an my son if they want to try an join a bike club thanks bro


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

What's up Don Carlos?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> thats whats up bro im thinking bout getting my kids in club not sure yet im die hard in my car club but they dont do bikes my doughters bike did good in vegas last year but its up to her an my son if they want to try an join a bike club thanks bro


I see bro... at the end its going to be up to them if they really like the hobby and if they are really commited to it.... sometimes a lot of time and patience is needed for these toys lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

madrigalkustoms said:


> What's up Don Carlos?


Aqui nomas homie echandole chingasos al jale ahahahahahahahq ay q sacar feria para la pinche bike porque no alcansa lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> I see bro... at the end its going to be up to them if they really like the hobby and if they are really commited to it.... sometimes a lot of time and patience is needed for these toys lol


yea i hear ya bro


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

POISON 831 said:


> Thanks homie! Way more to come


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN!!...WHEN R U BUSTING IT OUT??


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

EVILRIDER said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN!!...WHEN R U BUSTING IT OUT??


Not sure yet bro but i would like to have it ready for the LA show! Taking my time i want it to come out chingona lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

POISON 831 said:


> Not sure yet bro but i would like to have it ready for the LA show! Taking my time i want it to come out chingona lol


PUES YA ESTA CHINGONA!...IM TRYING TO GET MINE DONE FOR THAT SHOW TOO


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


Chingon!!!!! Thanks homie u got down!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

EVILRIDER said:


> PUES YA ESTA CHINGONA!...IM TRYING TO GET MINE DONE FOR THAT SHOW TOO


Haha naw bro not enough!! I got rid of most of the parts so putting some new ones on... which one is ur bike?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This is an awesome build!









:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


This is a nice poster. Came out really nice.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

POISON 831 said:


> Haha naw bro not enough!! I got rid of most of the parts so putting some new ones on... which one is ur bike?


QUE PASO CON LAS OTRAS PARTES???....ITS ON THE LOW FOR NOW...IVE SHOWED IT BEFORE BUT ITS GETTING REDONE


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTMFT !! Just got back the new frame with the tank done... still more to do to it but already exited bout this frame... pics coming soon!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Can't wait to see the new look brother. Bike look bad ass


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

text me some sneek peeks


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

your going to be killing them carlos!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:buttkick::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> This is an awesome build!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your new parts are looking good bro! Are u keeping the bike the same color?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can't wait to see the new look brother. Bike look bad ass


Thanks homie!! Coming out slow pero ni pedo!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> your going to be killing them carlos!


Sup gilly!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

djgooch said:


> Your new parts are looking good bro! Are u keeping the bike the same color?


Thanks!! New frame and new paint bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> Thanks!! New frame and new paint bro


Neta?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Neta?


Simon rulas!!! Thats why im taking a lil longer pero hay va!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> Simon rulas!!! Thats why im taking a lil longer pero hay va!


Damn. What class you going to be in now?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Con tu bike. Y con mi girls frame bamos a salir apantallando.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> Thanks!! New frame and new paint bro


I know it's going to look bad homie. I was @ Manny's this morning. I pick up some new parts....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Damn. What class you going to be in now?


Not sure bro! Might bump it up a class ... pero aver q pasa! Lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

78mc said:


> I know it's going to look bad homie. I was @ Manny's this morning. I pick up some new parts....


Really?? Is he kinda busy with work? Need to hit him up!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Not sure bro! Might bump it up a class ... pero aver q pasa! Lol


cant wait to see it bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

POISON 831 said:


> Not sure bro! Might bump it up a class ... pero aver q pasa! Lol


 looking forward to seeing it with the upgades, I know it's gonna be beautiful.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here is a pic i stole.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

POISON 831 said:


> Really?? Is he kinda busy with work? Need to hit him up!


I'm not sure?? But he was working on a wheel chair... I'll text you a lil peek..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Not sure bro! Might bump it up a class ... pero aver q pasa! Lol


So your going from original to street


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> So your going from original to street


:thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

its gonna be sikk


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How big is ur display bro ? Bad ass


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

madrigalkustoms said:


> here is a pic i stole.


BADDEST SEAT IVE EVER SEEN!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------

